# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Abstract Thoughts

## little-self

Beauty is love. It is the love hidden in the body that makes it beautiful. Frankly speaking, shapes, contours, complexion are not the ingredients which create beauty in the body, it is the love that makes you look beautiful. It may not have surfaced into its possessor's gross-consciousness but its expression through sublime beauty of your person, speaks its potential presence in you. 
Enjoy deeply its sublime content - love, and enthrall yourself to the heights of ecstasies---bliss.

Creations of Nature are subject to the laws of change, so these can't be beautiful! 
Whatever is good, in nature, is pleasantly beautiful
Positive tendencies, correct combination of elements, give fruitful (good) results, which are pleasant to behold. Do you know how a scene or an entity of Nature looks pleasant (beautiful) to our mind (via senses)
The beauty lies not in the limbs of the (elements) of Nature but in their correct (right) combination. the combination of elements is right is the hidden beauty in Nature, expressed through its elements, in the shape of its creations. Its sense of righteousness that brought about a correct (right) combination, and that is beauty, according to you
whatever is pleasant is good, right, virtuous, truth (full) and beautiful. And beauty in nature is not an aspect but its conscience that unfolds for us its nature of right (-eousness). Beauty is not an aspect of Nature, nor of its creation but it is an instrument made of sweetest juices churned by its supra-conscious (state) that makes its creations conscious of the Bliss, hidden (latent) in it. Beauty does not change but transform Nature into Bliss (eternal) joy. Similarly conscience of man transforms his mind into wisdom that makes us conscious of the hidden bliss which abounds in us, as in nature, and put us like nature, in permanent Bliss - the source of nature and us.
Thus conscience is the gist of the senses of perception which perceive only pleasure-joy-bliss, not only in the objective world but in its subtle world (mind) too, and whatever pleases us, gives us joy - is always beautiful.
Beauty is transient like the objects it is perceived in, but it has the quality to transform them into bliss, which is eternal.

----------


## little-self

Travails of a Thinker…
A thinker cannot at any given time over-step and talk about the upper level of consciousness without, again, going through the lower levels which he had traversed earlier. Every time, he has to wade through the same levels to progress up to his already attained intellectual heights i.e. each time he has to start from the zero (gross-mind) and reach up his last step of the ladder, step by step. . That is the way of a thinker. We are not a computer, in which you could select from stored data any relevant portion at any time. A thinker, like a computer, does not use the available faculties of the mind, for he has uprooted all of them one by one. Therefore, every time, he has to use intellect and tackle (discriminate) each problem afresh. That is why his thinking is always fresh and original!

----------


## little-self

Pleasure We Seek 
Pleasure does not come from the other partner; it comes from our own indulgence. Then what is it that we seek from the partner? It is definitely not her/his body we use for pleasure. It is something else.
It is our own projections that we seek in others. We seek in others, our projection of pleasure, joy and love. We have pleasure in us--- which we have experienced due to our own self-indulgence or through metal flights---we want it to be reciprocated! If the partner bounces it back, we say, pleasure has been attained. If not, we are disappointed.
of the 83, 99,999 species of living beings, only man eats cooked food. Please note, when I use the word ‘man’ it includes woman, of course. Also we eat meat of living beings. It is unnatural to eat cooked food and kill animals and eat them. It was natural to eat meat, when man was evolving from animal state but when he has come of age after living through so many civilizations, matured through as many cultures, is it wise for him to behave like animals? At least, we must imitate animals and eat not to gorge our bellies and satisfy our palates but to just sustain them.
Our tongue is the most important step in the advancement of man, in his journey to realization. It has two functions to discharge. It tastes and talks. For its tastes, it impels man (or it is the mind that does the dictating) to place before it scores of courses of food. Highly qualified chefs are engaged to prepare delicious dishes, extravagantly decorated on vast dining tables. For a table of four, nearly a fortune is spent, enough for a poor family to live on for a year. But to what purpose, all this labor when all that is eaten shall be out of the body as waste, whose smell its producer cannot stand? Too much eating is also harmful for the upkeep of the body. It ushers in many desires. Gluttons live not long. Moreover, it keeps the man in the shackles of sense organs. It breeds negative (Tamasic) tendencies. No glutton has ever made into a genius or a master. So, we should take food according to necessity, only to satisfy our hunger of bodies, not quench the inexhaustible hunger of taste.
The second function of tongue is the faculty of talk. The original purpose of speech was to communicate our needs and share our experiences. We graduated from sign language to talk and to present day languages. We shall discuss about the evolution from sound to scripts, later. Now we shall confine ourselves to its physical functions only. Now we go on talking and talking, blabbering out meaningless talk, which has no relevance to our existence. We have devalued its significance and use it simply to mesmerize others. It was meant to convey the beauty in the symphony of nature. Sweetness was it nature and sweet, musical words should come from it in place of vulgar vocabulary. We should talk less and listen more. We are basically, learners. No one has mastered the nature, so what is there to talk. Even Masters, who are aware, use it very wisely. They know it tarnishes the language of their thoughts. They communicate in subtle ways for they know human vocabulary is incomplete to express nature and it also wastes precious energy. To preserve energy and to prevent quarrels, embarrassment, spreading of ignorance, it should be used minimally only to convey what is most essential, not to impress others. 
Eyes are meant to remove physical blindness of man and to enjoy the beauties of nature but we are also using them for petty and lower purposes. Now tell me, how do you use them?
our eyes are mere organs. They can only see but cannot react. It is the faculty of sight in them that makes them see, so is the sense of sight that observes but is also cannot have pleasure as it lacks qualities of discrimination. Sight itself is incapable to decide whether a scene or an object is pleasing or displeasing. It is again the mind that enjoys the pleasure. In food also, it was the mind not the tongue that enjoys.
But eyes and tongue have their reactions. Eyes react to all the elements, wind, cold, heat, water, etc. and they flutter accordingly.
It is the mind whish enjoys the food. In food also when we eat some dish, tongue only tastes its sweetness/sourness and immediately sends message to the brain. Mind discriminates the tastes and decides which dish the most was deliciously prepared. It is the mind that does the comparison and develops its standards. It is the mind that impels sense of smell and taste and induces watering of the tongue.
Same way ears, nose, hands are also discharging the functions of the body. Their faculties of hearing, smell and touch are the communicating tools of the mind. You take away the mind; the bearer is immediately bereft of his friends. A fool though, tastes, smells, hears, touches and sees but he does not enjoy and discriminate their fruits. He does not derive pleasure out of them.
Whenever our sense organs discharge any act, their subtle bodies (senses) convey their experiences to the brain which stores all data collected through sense organs. It is the mind that does the comparison and sets it definition of pleasure. 
Sense organs are vital parts of body machine. Body is only a machine. It is the mind that controls it and runs it according to its whims., mind gets pleasure, then its composition should be solid whereas it is subtle/invisible.
senses are subtle and the messages of observations they transmit to the mind through brain are invisible
As long as we are in the subjugation of mind, we can’t have permanent state of pleasure. But we can have bouts of pleasure if we keep our senses clean, unbiased and untouched. That is possible only if we observe world honestly, not influenced by the mind. Mind makes us see, smell, touch, hear, and taste only those things which it likes. We must observe the objects as they are; not as they should be. We should not allow our mind to superimpose or we would have a tinted view of the world and shall be monitored by mind which is a wile master. And we will be forced to live in a world which is not real but projected by the mind.

----------


## little-self

State of Bliss
Till now, I thought I got what I wanted. I wrongly assumed I had achieved the state of bliss. But now I learn I was still roaming at body level. I had come to identify myself with body pleasures. But now it is otherwise. It is the mind that plays the tune, poor body merely dances on its strings of sense organs. Of course, other factors also influence it but they too affect us through the sense organs. It is of paramount importance; we must get rid of our animal tendencies, and come out the duality of pleasure-pain, hate-attraction, gain-loss, and happiness-sorrow. All of these are the direct outcome of lust, greed and anger. But it is the mind that creates them, body is merely a tool. All the three, are directly related to our physical world. So a preliminary knowledge about them is necessary before we take them seriously at their roots. Now about the question as to what I want in life; I want permanent bliss, peace and everlasting joy. When I go to the orchard (of world) or for long walks in the surrounding woods, lovely beautiful flowers, cascading waters of river’s, hot springs, waterfalls, birds chirping joyously, freely flying in space. All this creates symphony in the atmosphere and I swoon in ecstasy. Though the scenes are there, everlastingly, but my feelings of ecstasy last only for a fraction of time. I want to blend in that everlasting scene. I want to be a permanent part of the beauty that lasts, speaks, smells and vibrates. Without possessing or molesting it, I go in swoon. But when I come down to physical plane, my priorities change! I want to indulge because I want to create those ecstatic feelings in objective company, I want to infuse that beauty in gross bodies and through their medium I want to have those ecstatic feelings. I am in physical form, so I understand only physical world. Nature may also be in physical forms but its affects are different!

----------


## little-self

Artists 
Intellect can produce scholars and geniuses but a not artist, that is why scholars are barren of love.
Persons who love the work, they are engaged in, are the real artists. Scholars work like machines, hence devoid of love.
Qualitative difference between the work (action) of an intellect/scholar/genius and an artist; though both are dedicated to their jobs, an artist's act never produces the fruits of evil, whereas the farmer’s are susceptible to these. There can, always be an evil genius but not an evil art, because the acts of an artist are conscientious!

----------


## little-self

Beauty
Enjoy deeply beauty’s sublime content - love, enthrall to the heights of ecstasies---bliss.
It is the love hidden in the body that makes it beautiful. 
Shapes, contours, complexion are not the ingredients (which)
- create beauty in the body-love makes u look beautiful 
It may not surface in its possessor's gross-conscious 
Its expression through sublime beauty of (our) person- 
-speaks its potential presence in us!

----------


## little-self

Masters Incarnate 
Energy being emitted by gross-elements gets too much wasted by the time it reaches the other planets or targets. Its carrier channels – rays, vibrations meet en-route many an obstructions such as gigantic bodies, their atmosphere or ozone layers. From the emitting point to the receiving end, it has lost its original potency and is received in a very diluted from. You know electricity transmitted from the generation sources, is largely wasted on transmission lines. Had there been no transformer centers en-route, there would have been no satisfactory transmission of power from the power houses to distant cities. Transformers transfer the energy and channel it further. All elements of Nature work on the same principles. Take water: dried up water of oceans are stored in the form of ice on the mountains. It melts according to the needs. Had there been no storage of water as ice, oceans would have submerged the earth. Nature and its elements though seems to devour each other, keep their balance and are the rejuvenating centers, which receive the energy of the elements, store it for some time and release it later according to need. 
Same-way, the Masters who incarnate on this planet and exhibit symptoms of super-natural powers, at their very birth, are the conductor of divinity, the very physical store house of Truth, Existence and Bliss.
In these small bodies as human beings they are compact entities, constricting in them the 108 dimensions (54 of creation process 54 of their subtle bodies). A normal man can’t comprehended their splendor or amassed powers because he is used only to four plus one of space dimensional world. There is nothing abnormal about them, the differences lies in our state of dimensional levels of existence. What they display are their normal tools of Existence. Only our comprehension is limited to four dimensional worlds. The difference is between our narrow insight and their broader vision.

----------


## little-self

Masters Incarnate 
Energy being emitted by gross-elements gets too much wasted by the time it reaches the other planets or targets. Its carrier channels  rays, vibrations meet en-route many an obstructions such as gigantic bodies, their atmosphere or ozone layers. From the emitting point to the receiving end, it has lost its original potency and is received in a very diluted from. You know electricity transmitted from the generation sources, is largely wasted on transmission lines. Had there been no transformer centers en-route, there would have been no satisfactory transmission of power from the power houses to distant cities. Transformers transfer the energy and channel it further. All elements of Nature work on the same principles. Take water: dried up water of oceans are stored in the form of ice on the mountains. It melts according to the needs. Had there been no storage of water as ice, oceans would have submerged the earth. Nature and its elements though seems to devour each other, keep their balance and are the rejuvenating centers, which receive the energy of the elements, store it for some time and release it later according to need. 
Same-way, the Masters who incarnate on this planet and exhibit symptoms of super-natural powers, at their very birth, are the conductor of divinity, the very physical store house of Truth, Existence and Bliss.
In these small bodies as human beings they are compact entities, constricting in them the 108 dimensions (54 of creation process 54 of their subtle bodies). A normal man cant comprehended their splendor or amassed powers because he is used only to four plus one of space dimensional world. There is nothing abnormal about them, the differences lies in our state of dimensional levels of existence. What they display are their normal tools of Existence. Only our comprehension is limited to four dimensional worlds. The difference is between our narrow insight and their broader vision.

----------


## little-self

JOY STATE
A person should have normal reactions to normal situations. One should be able to rejoice at the happiness of others, weep in sorrows of others, share pleasure or pain with others. Share their agonies and be ecstatic in their musical renditions. Appreciate their tastes and ignore their foul smells. Give good vibrations in spite of bad one’s coming to us. In nut-shell, we must share in their grief and joy and forget their deficiencies. It is the way for enriching our emotional treasure, sensitivities and energy channels stretched to the optimum levels, thereby enlivening pleasure fields which would next lead us to joy state.

----------


## little-self

Impressions
We leave impressions on each other’s mind not on limbs. As far as impressions are concerned, our bodies are insentient, I mean, if our bodies do not remember each other, as it is the mind which perpetuates memories; they being bereft of memory, hence are as good as inert.

----------


## little-self

A passing thought
In our vocabulary, there are no such words as: mind, religion, conscience, intellect, wisdom and soul. Thousands of tons of useless literature have been written about them. All has been waste of time, paper and ink. We are where we were. Have they contributed any improvement in us? Like waves, we created new thoughts-philosophies; like wave they evaporated. In physical bodies we were, in physical form we are. No change, no improvement!

----------


## siobankelley

'Tis the very ecstacy of love


> Beauty
> Enjoy deeply beautys sublime content - love, enthrall to the heights of ecstasies---bliss.
> It is the love hidden in the body that makes it beautiful. 
> Shapes, contours, complexion are not the ingredients (which)
> - create beauty in the body-love makes u look beautiful 
> It may not surface in its possessor's gross-conscious 
> Its expression through sublime beauty of (our) person- 
> -speaks its potential presence in us!

----------


## siobankelley

Shakespeare 
Okay folks! Looking to start a thread. Shakespeare. Discussion, observations, experiences, acting, directing, dramaturgy, coaching, teaching. Looking for intelligent discourse to comb my brain.

----------


## siobankelley

Couldn't agree more! I've just joined this group in search of intelligent conversation regarding all things Shakespeare. Hoping you are interested. you pick the topic, play, theory, whatever. Just looking to get my brain engaged.

----------


## EmptySeraph

Beware of these pseudo-philosophical conversations, for the habit of abstractions dulls the wits.

----------


## little-self

Fate
Persistent effort, determination, will-power, can change a person’s allotted lot, there is no doubt about that: That is why, in ancient Hindu scriptures of India, so much stress is put on karma (actions). Fates are made or de-made according to positive/negative use of one’s free-will. Even if we believe in past-karmas/destiny, integrated use of will-power can extinguish one’s past karmas(actions), simply by out-living (exhausting) them, by activating the latent memory cells and by discriminating on them, their influence can be weakened or completely mitigated. It all depends upon the intensity or awakening (activation) of the gross-conscious (mind) that would clear the dregs of past or present sensory emotions. The simplest thing to understand is, we are the product of our past-present, gross-subtle selves, knowledge/intelligence, the direct descendant of wisdom---the love pulses, permeating the cosmos. Our life is governed by our intelligence and that particular intelligence may relate to a class of persons with identical qualities. On earth they exhibit similar traits and in atmosphere, they radiate identical vibrations, whose reflections are enclosed into separate circles in outer space. All of this is the exact duplication of the mind that each entity consciously exhibits in grades of qualities, which correspondingly places them in their respective circles of identical radiations (colours) or the conscious-levels.

----------


## little-self

Beauty of a Scene 
Beauty of the scene does not lie in the chaste waters of a lake, branches of trees or blooming flowers alone. But it is the expression of the whole scene. When all the elements in nature meet in balanced proportions and create balance in its elements, the results are devastatingly beautiful. And beauty is joy. Same way, when senses create balance in man, joy blossoms inside. And it is their joy that make us aware of the joy outside. Suppose if we are in bad shape, our senses would be tainted, and would we have the same feeling of joy? If our senses are in harmony, music will spring out of the hearts of flowers, green leaves, swinging trees and still-waters of the lake. Even birds flying in unison and seem part of the scene.

----------


## little-self

LOVE
We cannot realize total love unless we understand its tributaries of attraction, attachment, affection, compassion, kindness and lastly-love itself. We have to experience each state, finally, to merge in love. 
Love could be attained through the richness of sensation, emotion and sensitivity, or by rationality and logic. The former comes by biological process of contact (it creates sensation), relation (sensation generates emotions) and finer sensitivity blooms love feelings, Love achieved by this process would be local (individual and momentary.) As opposing sensations/emotions always attack, we would be swayed this or that way. For lasting and universal love rationality and logic are essential besides of course, emotional richness.

----------


## little-self

Creation 
At the beginning of the beginning there was truth-in-supreme reality. As its impulses transcended to astral (subtle) levels, love impulses transformed into pulses and created a pure-conscious-state of images and sounds. So it encased itself into images and sounds. When it took the gross form of energy, it encased into solid bodies. But whichever state it encased into, it never lost its originality. Even in human mind (memory), it remains latent. Superficial images/sounds do activate by concentration, but it is only integrated intensity of concentration that activates the original (latent) impulses. But while passing down the wisdom-intellect-mind’s level their original contents have been tainted by the gross elements. That is why even highly elevated souls make a slip of the tongue or a lapse of memory. 
The original impulses (urge) were of neither gender nor singular or plural. But as soon as they converted themselves into energy, they acquired dual qualities of positive and negative. And as everything in nature, is the combination of these two it is but natural that opposite attracts each other

The research of the cosmologist will continue, perhaps computers may take their place to make quick calculations of their equations. But, my darling cosmology, as a subject, may be tackled by equations or mathematical calculations, and they might one day, know some part of the working of the creation. They may also make some progress in understanding the material structures (roaming fragments), but what created space that wrap up the creation---as according to them, one major dimension is required to wrap up the already existing ones!
Every scientific mind has no doubt about it, that the Universe in which we are living is self-contained as every other entity in the Nature. But Nature too, like its entities, sustains on certain principles, which are not man-made or come by as of the result of evolution alone. We can someday create a perfect model of the Universe, with all its material components. But it may take aeons to take shape, as our efforts have obviously started from the very base of the gross-conscious (mind). Just imagine it took thousands of years for man of today to be ‘civilized’! During that time he learnt to use robots instead of stone tools, laser beams in place of manual administration or passive acceptance of the lot. His progress in material science has been appreciable, during the last two hundred years. Due to his intense desire for material progression, his gross-conscious has awakened. Once it activates to the level, where his pulses (passion) are optimum charged, intelligence sources (knowledge) would trigger off whole knowledge of the material worlds automatically into his grasp. 
It has to happen as since Stone Age, man’s endeavor has been in the improvement of his material comforts, and he has achieved his aims to large extent. He is bound to make more advanced leaps in future.tbc......

----------


## little-self

Activity was not the cause of creation and life; rather it was from the state of Non-activity! Before delving into the creational process of the Universe, let us have a look at the nature around us. Out of frozen mountains, mighty rivers are born. Still oceans produce devastating storms, tornadoes and cyclones. High velocity winds, hailstorms, originate from the space. Behind the cause of activity in the frozen mountains, oceans and space are the five elements which are never stable. They are a cause of creation of stillness and activity. The seemingly stillness of the oceans, and space, is an illusion of our ignorance, as nothing in the creative Nature, is still. Entire cosmos are on move, because the elements, those created them, are moving, the particles, which created the elements, are also moving. The moving particles, elements and their creation, the objective world as the result of their (particles) permutation, are thus ever engaged in activity. Activity creates energy. Its (activity) other name is energy. And when it has gone through endless cycles of evolution, having consumed its energies, it reverses back and assumes its original state of non-activity. But when it activates it release energies at a colossal scale and a big-bang ensues. A new cycle of evolution starts and universes take shape all over again. tbc......

----------


## little-self

Our creational Universe belongs to the fourth generation of consciousness (particles), which is its dilute (gross) form. Though it is ever pure and blissful but as soon as it takes on the creational impulses, it has to activate its latent energy and assumes gross form! 
But why it has to assume gross form? Why the one had to become many?
At this stage, suffice is to say that one never remains one. To know its completeness, it has to become two. To gauge its wholeness, it has to depart from itself and become parts. To feel, its existence, it duplicates to know its awareness, it spread itself and to seek its bliss, it abounds in the sphere it creates. So it is its own-self that has become many. It is like an invisible mound of casual sand-grain, united by its own consciousness, which suddenly becomes loose and the casual grains (particles) spread in the entire Universe. Their fourth generation duplicates form the present Universe which contains the cosmos and the space, they roam about. The creational unit, which assumed activity, is only the infinitesimal part. Once the Source (Conscious) decides to become Cosmic-Consciousness, it puts itself into a process of evolution. And to complete the cycle of evolution it comes out of its purest (self) to the gross level. As soon as its casual parts, in the form of particles, enter creational zone, they assume activity and are encased into gross material of matter. In the process, it is encased into the material objects of Nature; it loses its quality of effulgence (bliss). The grosser the material of the shells, more latent its quality of awareness, becomes. When life springs in nature, quality of awareness awakens. And when mankind takes birth, the lost quality of Bliss also incarnates. As the quality of life improves, quality of awareness (consciousness) also improves. It is the man who has all the three qualities, which his source originally had. The Source receding its refulgence, goes through the process of evolution, casual-subtle-gross and again, gross-subtle casual (body-mind-bliss). Man is the main link in the chain of evolution. The cycle begins from absolute consciousness (casual) and assumes the gross state of the creation-zone (objective world). Again the backward process of the evolution of consciousness, through mankind, starts and completes its circle, with the attainment of perfection in the Conscious – Absolute. Only man can attain perfection in the absolute-conscious through his wisdom, persistent effort and self-discipline. He can not only change his nature, but raising above his animal tendencies by awakening his ingrained virtues he can master nature. Nature has three qualities, Satavic (Pure) –Rajasic(Activity/passion) – Tamasic (Inertia). Man by developing the qualities of truth, love sacrifice, can master the Nature. By mastering himself, he can master the nature, as when he assumes perfections in the said qualities, he becomes their personification. It is understood that conscious pervades the cosmos and particles are conscious because of it. It is also evident that through evolution, the particles also go through various transmutations of matter, elements, objective world, stars, suns, planets and the earth etc. On earth, it again evolves from grosser forms of vegetation, animal life to finally human-kind. Mankind too improved its quality of life from Stone Age to present day electronic-age; Ape-form to handsome specimen of today. Bu my old question again, why conscious goes through different categories of permutations? Once it enters the creational zone, it is in gross form and it has assumed activity. Activity produces energy in untold quantum, which causes the creation of the ephemeral world. But this world is without its (consciousness) third quality of Effulgence. In the evolution of Nature, in the beginning, the quality of its containers was subtle but insentient. When it evolves through the insentient objects, it exists only, but carries no impressions of its containers. But as soon as it enters into the evolution of life, it becomes aware of its existence and acquires the quality of reflection. It carries (stores) all the impressions of the activities, its containers discharge. When it becomes aware of its existence in the latest model of the nature, which is also called top of the creation, it has carried along all the impressions of previous incarnations. As it has to live (exhaust) out all its reflections, because being pure of nature, it can never remain tinted with images, sounds, or impressions. To exhaust those impressions, it has to live out those impressions and sounds, which are basically the unrealized desires of the past containers.tbc

----------


## little-self

repeat post

----------


## little-self

Human birth is the only category of life which has the combined qualities of all the five elements and of Nature also. It is unique repository of impressions of all that exists, weather live or inert, thus, the only species that is capable to discharge impressions of past forms. When it is encased in the lower categories of life, it carries least of impressions as its containers are happy with the minimum of wants. It is only in human form that the impressions increase manifold, as man, having been evolved through animal life, has inherited their nature and is, therefore, an easy prey to their propensities. As I have already told you, consciousness in the gross state, acts only as a mirror. It only carries the impressions of unfulfilled desires, which it has to erase by going into that particular shell, whereby living out that desire, it could work-out is quota of impressions, thus making itself pure, without any impressions. Human form evolved from lower categories of life, without much recycling because in those forms it did not carry much impressions and had very little store of activities, as those forms are mainly concerned with hunger and shelter only. First, Nature has to complete its evolution. Secondly, before entering human life, conscious was bereft of its third nature of bliss. Its own evolution won’t complete unless it regains its effulgence in whole. 
it is that possible in human form only as Human form, being the gist of nature, as also the top of the creation, imbibes all these qualities that Consciousness had before its dilution while entering the creation zone. Though mankind evolved from insentient nature, it has the wherewithal---the mind, which directly perceives it from everlasting source of Existence, which is permeated by it.
If mankind receives it directly besides its being evolved through Nature, though in tinted form (Nature being insentient possess only its two qualities that of Existence, and Awareness) then why it is not in its pure form and man is not cosmic conscious?
Because, man is in the form of a body, which has senses, mind and intellect, which are the basic materials for its creation! Like Nature, he creates his world not by evolution but by the permutations of the elements. Being the child of energy, whose nature is activity, which is the mother of desires, he is constantly engaged in the creation of objects, to satisfy his lust of desires, possession and enjoyment. Expansion is his second nature because of the inward fusions of the particles, whose direct inheritor he is. While expanding he activates all the latent negative tendencies, he acquired, through the reflection of his gross conscious, which are carrying all those reflections in the form of impressions. But, besides physical evolution, he is destined to achieve perfection in both of these evolution. So when he realizes the futility of outward expansion and his hunger for sensual world is satiated, he would draw on his consciousness and concentrate on its evolution.
Conscious evolution is to acquire (regain) its completeness!

----------


## little-self

Passion
Passion is as normal an ingredient of a body, as others, like thirst, hunger, sleep etc. It is not a quality or a vice of the human body but a part and parcel, which accompanies it since its birth. It is not something like knowledge that one acquires, it is a component of Nature, that we receive in inheritance like other tendencies and their intensity varies from person to person. People with volatile passions beware otherwise low depths of degeneration, would lead them to perversion and low grade debauchery. 
By understanding and accepting it as a normal aspect of Nature, which is inherent, both in animate and inanimate entities, and no human being is specially endowed with it. Passion is normal but as soon as it transforms itself into lust it becomes a negative tendency. We should be careful enough that it should not harm us.

is as normal an ingredient of a body, as others, like thirst, hunger, sleep etc. It is not a quality or a vice of the human body but a part and parcel, which accompanies it since its birth. It is not something like knowledge that one acquires, it is a component of Nature, that we receive in inheritance like other tendencies and their intensity varies from person to person. People with volatile passions beware otherwise low depths of degeneration, would lead them to perversion and low grade debauchery. 
By understanding and accepting it as a normal aspect of Nature, which is inherent, both in animate and inanimate entities, and no human being is specially endowed with it. Passion is normal but as soon as it transforms itself into lust it becomes a negative tendency. We should be careful enough that it should not harm us.

----------


## little-self

Destiny and Karma (action)
There are two divergent views, even in the Indian classic (Gita). On the one hand Krishna reveals to Arjuna that not a blade of grass moves without his will, on the other hand he exhorts him, to action. He further explains to him, even though nothing is there in world, which is not already destined to happen but still each object living or inert, has to discharge an obligation to society/environs, in which it happens (not by chance) to take birth. Both destiny and karma (action) are essential functions of nature. Each co-ordinates and co-exists in perfect harmony. If one solely believes in destiny and discharges no Karma (action) he is taken away from his pre-destined course of life and put in another circle of slothful existence.
. Like nature, humanity too, has categories of people who display identical qualities. They not only have common physical features and habits but many an identical mental aspects as well. In whichever country or clime they live, they always cohabit together. They not only ooze identical smells but emit sensory rays which are also of the same colour. These rays (pulses) form one group in the atmosphere, whose subtle replica reflects in the outer-space, where there are no atmospheric disturbances of the planet. There are as many groups (circles) in space as are the number of aspects of our minds. But there is always a chance to leave, upward/downward from one circle and enter another, according to the nature of use-misuse of our free-will.
Suppose a person is destined to be laborer, whether due to past karmas or present circumstances, but instead of being satisfied with his present lot, he acquires additional skills, qualifications, while performing his normal duties, he has taken better advantage of his free-will for a positive purpose and has come out of his predestined destiny and changed his fortune. Persistent effort, determination, will-power, can change a person’s allotted lot, there is no doubt about that. That is why, in ancient Hindu scriptures of India, so much stress is put on karma (actions). Fates are made or de-made according to positive/negative use of one’s free-will. Even if we believe in past-karmas/destiny, integrated use of will-power can extinguish one’s past karmas, simply by out-living (exhausting) them, by activating the latent memory cells and by discriminating on them, their influence can be weakened or completely mitigated. It all depends upon the intensity or awakening (activation) of the gross-conscious (mind) that would clear the dregs of past or present sensory emotions. The simplest thing to understand is, we are the product of our past-present, gross-subtle selves, knowledge/intelligence, the direct descendant of wisdom---the love pulses, permeating the cosmos. Our life is governed by our intelligence and that particular intelligence may relate to a class of persons with identical qualities. On earth they exhibit similar traits and in atmosphere, they radiate identical vibrations, whose reflections are enclosed into separate circles in outer space. All of this is the exact duplication of the mind that each entity consciously exhibits in grades of qualities, which correspondingly places them in their respective circles of identical radiations (colors) or the conscious-levels.

----------


## little-self

Lust
Lust is also an obsession. By quenching it, it grows more and in its mad fulfillment, we keep on indulging in sensuality. At long last our physical prowess begins to sag, but we have not been able to satisfy it. To see its logical end, we venture out and out. Physique deserts us as its fulfillment was not in the bodies we craved for and indulged in, but in our self(mind). Had it been in beautiful bodies, those bodies would have given us happiness and satisfied the lust to its logical end!
But alas! It was not so, we are as lust hungry as we were.

----------


## little-self

Permanent State of Pleasure
As long as we are in the subjugation of mind, we can’t have permanent state of pleasure. But we can have bouts of pleasure if we keep our senses clean, unbiased and untouched. That is possible only if we observe world honestly, not influenced by the mind. Mind makes us see, smell, touch, hear, and taste only those things which it likes. We must observe the objects as they are; not as they should be. We should not allow our mind to superimpose or we would have a tinted view of the world and shall be monitored by mind which is a wile master. And we will be forced to live in a world which is not real but projected by the mind.
A normal state of our senses! A person should have normal reactions to normal situations. One should be able to rejoice at the happiness of others, weep in sorrows of others, share pleasure or pain with others. Share their agonies and be ecstatic in their musical renditions. Appreciate their tastes and ignore their foul smells. Give good vibrations in spite of bad one’s coming to us. In nut-shell, we must share in their grief and joy and forget their deficiencies. It is the way for enriching our emotional treasure, sensitivities and energy channels stretched to the optimum levels, thereby enlivening pleasure fields which would next lead us to joy state.

Body of its own does not give us pleasure. Neither sense organs nor senses of perception give us pleasure. It grows in our mind, by its contact with the world external, and senses create sensations which are transmitted to the brain and mind enjoys the scene. Then it is the mind, who is the sole master. Body or its senses are its mere tools.
We cannot ever control anything, just anything in nature. Can you control rain, flow of rivers, growth of mountains/trees or any other thing which is part of the evolutionary process? You cannot. You can mutilate some parts of the nature but can’t stop or divert it from its predestined goal. Man may utilize its elements for his progress or destruction but the overall scheme of nature is fathomless, i.e., indestructible. After all, the very purpose of nature is to complete its prescribed course (of evolution) and shower its benefits of resources on the humanity at large. We can use its fruits and resources for the benefits of the humanity at large or for our destruction, is our choice. 
Human body and now mind is also its creation. We cannot control it. But it is, in our power, to use it for our benefit or destruction.
The way we can’t control the nature, same way, we can’t control our mind. By controlling nature we would assume the power of its creation, which is unimaginable. The very process of nature lies in its own unique faculty of consciousness. Like it, the process of life on earth planet is based on consciousness. Whole existence, including living beings, is conscious and our existence is also conscious. Mind is nothing else but the faculty of consciousness by which we are able to observe our existence and that of the world. 
We should treat sensual desires as other body demands, like thirst and hunger and you would neither feel ashamed of it not over-indulgent about it.

----------


## little-self

Pure-consciousness: It is the purest state of gross-consciousness.

Gross consciousness becomes pure, when gross is sieved and filtered, only conscious remains. Having realized the present state of awareness (conscious/intelligence) we remove the irrelevant data out of mind/conscious, by applying our sense of discrimination i.e., intelligence, both are one.

The present ‘I’, otherwise known as gross-consciousness, is not right instrument to decide, as to which is the irrelevant data. If it were so, it would not have allowed in irrelevant data. An entity can’t know of its infirmities, unless it elevates itself to a higher pedestal and observe itself or some other entity, already elevated to that state should discriminate between the relevant and irrelevant. First, we should be clear about one thing. Sense of discrimination only promotes goodness by leaving out the bad.

Now about the ‘I’ states. ‘I’ is an identification which goes on changing according to the earnestness of our quest or degree of its (i) involvement with the senses.


‘I’ go on changing its identities: I am the body – the mind – the intelligence – the conscience – the wisdom – the Reality. One ‘I’ transforms itself into many ‘I’s!

It means the ‘I’ that changes into so many ‘I’s is not the true ‘I’. Its source is not Truth (Reality) as it never undergoes changes. Its source is the incomplete data stored in our memory chambers. It builds it identity on the basis of the present gross-conscious level (Mind) which composes of more than seventy percent data that is irrelevant.

There is no confusion. Our mind goes through some transformations which we call as identities and ultimately finds its true identity. We often confuse these transformations (mental states) with personality changes. Actually, these are neither transformation, nor the personality changes but the mental states that we go through, as our level of consciousness goes on expanding. As there is only one cosmic mind, so there is only one mind to an entity. An individual may have many personalities still it has one Master (mind) and that master is the ego!

So long we identity with different personalities and identifications, ego is there to ratify their superficial existence. Neither of them exists. Ego is state of mind that exists for sometime but the moment (mind) elevates itself to the higher state, it (ego) vanishes. This process of elevation – vanishing goes right up to the intelligence level of the mind. When its (mind) conscious encompasses wisdom state, ego vanishes forever.

Talking about the different variations in the ‘I’ levels: these variations as our reactions experienced at physical-mental-intellectual levels: Better still we can explain these variations as changes from gross to subtle levels which we undergo when we go through the transformations of the personality ego.

Let we take our first form as physical entity (I). At this state I consider my body as Boss and all my actions are centered for its pleasure, appeasement.

It is not the body or its sense organs that cause (instigate) reactions in it. It is the mind-boss that pulls its strings. But a sensual man, never lets his mind work (activate). He considers himself only as the body and fulfillment of its demands is his ultimate aim.

Though it is not possible to activate our minds; it cannot be powered either by body or its senses! But it can be overshadowed. It is not a physical entity that could be controlled by the physical body. It is the subtle body of our body, which is in a position to control it (body) but it (mind) is encased in the body, and there is a barrier of the senses: which is the subtle body of our body. And when subtle body of the senses (mind) is activated to its heights, the physical body becomes merely its tool of pleasure.

----------


## little-self

Subtle Fields
Materially, mentally, sensory and physically, man is creating a superficial world around him, that is vitiating his inner as well as outer environment. Simultaneously man in his earnest quest, is unraveling the secrets of Nature. Perhaps in a few thousand years he might come to know the very basis of Realty of Creation! And then he can be the Master of the Nature, not its tool.
Even now whatever the external atmospheric factors may prevail, manmade or natural, man has the capacity not only to reconcile (adjust) to them but outgrow out of them and improve his surroundings. Only he has to follow the path of Truth-Reality-Love, which is his basis. 
But the aspects of mind are so varied it is a myriad task even to count the memory chambers, leave alone the numberless cells stored in them. Then what is the best course to assimilate the different aspects, narrow them in small groups and then to knit them in a chain of thoughts which are coherent and relate to one aspect, which is the basic one (love).

Attraction creates attachment which emits sensory vibrations. Attractions-turns into affections – affection into compassion and compassion transcends into love. As the level of their sensitivity refines (from subtle to subtle), the colour of their field of vibrations change from dark red to ultimately pink---the colour of love. To regain purity of consciousness, we have to weed out all the impressions of sensory world from affection – compassion – love and unsheathe the layers of pollution of mental vagaries from our pulses of conscious and attain the realm of eternal love

----------


## little-self

No Reality, without love! 
Love between man and woman is essential! Of course, realization of reality is impossible for a person, who has not loved. A man, who has not loved a woman, can’t hope for realization.
It is our love that we seek and feel in others. If our heat is bereft of love feelings, other’s love would simply be contacting a stony heart. Unless love blooms in us, we are unaware of its feelings, hence, unable to respond. Respond, we shall, but in lower forms. That would be bestial combats not love’s envelopment. As regards love between man and woman it is not a love between two genders but meeting of energies, positive and negative. Contact between man and a woman is not a love between two genders but meeting of energies, positive and negative. Contact between them created existence. Our origin is because of their contact. If they remain separate, life process would stop. Their very composition in nature created likewise life, in living as was well in inert. Nothing that exists in nature is a single gender. Male cells exist side by side the female cells. If nature exists on this principle, contact of man and woman is natural. And love is the final outcome of their meeting. The initial force of attraction in opposite energies is the binding force of love. It is not only a force but a bond that knits the whole universe in one unit. Outwardly, all may appear multifarious or separate but there is definite bond that unites them all. It is this bond that compels us to seek our roots. The cosmos are on move along with all their ‘existence’; where it is going, to the nether world? It is moving towards its source. Similarly, evolutionary process of life, is also moving, progressing towards a goal and that goal is its source. Genes tell us to move towards lost goal…
love is our source. As fishes natural habitat, is water, our is earth’s atmosphere which is composed of sound, image and air. Images and sound stored in earth’s atmosphere are our subtle bodies. Whatever sound we create is stored in space along with the image we reflect. They are permanently stored not only in earth’s atmosphere but they roam in cosmos. Air’s barrier is its (earth) atmosphere but sound and images roam around forever. These are stored in chronological form. At one point, images leave the sound and sound alone travels ahead. These two are, really our waters (natural habitat), with whose help, we shall go back to our original source. 
, scientists have gone to the sub-atom field level and have found that three fourth parts of the particles is vacant (space) and the remaining one fourth is a mass moving around at an astronomical speed. They are real uniting factors of the cosmos and their living conscious too. They take their energy from love, whose source is also love. And love is not energy. It is the creator of energy. You know, love is not explosive but sublime. And the nature of particles is also sublime.
When explosive energy field engulfs it, it degenerates in the company of lower tendencies but it never loses its original nature. Only, lower tendencies give it different forms. You must have observed, the particles absorb heat and cold but remain in constant form. They are excellent absorbent of heat, cold or their numerous variations but they themselves are unaffected.
We have just known the size of our ‘conscious’ is very small like a particle but it is linked to cosmic consciousness via dancing particles, abounding the entire universe.
Truth, righteousness, peace, and non-violence are the qualities imbibed only in the human beings, but love is the only common attribute found in all the living beings i.e. from an ant to elephant and from human to beasts, hence it is a universal entity, whose other synonym is religion, which again is universal in nature.

----------


## little-self

Elite of Society
The elite of the society, mostly film actors/actresses, super pop stars, models and strayed neo-rich youths, a western product of the electronic age. This motley crowd, completely bereft of the finer values of life is roaming the world, in search of peace. They possessed beauty of body, wealth and highly charged energies and had reached the optimum level in their chosen fields. Beyond that, they stared at dead ends. Finding no way further, their charged energies began to consume them. As all of them were used to competitive life, and had reached their acme by sheer doggedness of purpose, now felt incapable to stretch any further and their brimming energies were dammed. In the realization of their ambitions they had acquired a fiery impetus, which, now was stalled but its drive constantly impelled them and their live swayed. They sought the release of their blocked energies but there was no way out. They were not a motley crowed but were the cream of their professions highly ambitious, completive, possessive and used to a fife style, which breeds arrogance, pride , jealously, hatred and sky high ego. They were a merciless lot as in achieving their aims; they had destroyed the lives of their competitors. In making themselves they had unmade others.
They were the super stars, the celebrities, whose images had made soft niches in the hearts of their fans. Ordinary folks, simply, worshipped them, their sensational exposure, enthralled the barren lives of love torn hearts. They were not only the masters of their professions but the masters of the hearts of their fans.
But in real life, their sizes were lesser than those of the ordinary mortals, they were the real midgets. As their sizes were many times, lesser than the images they had projected in the external world. They existed only in their images and inflated personalities. And to so keep up to these images, they constantly endeavored to devour others, who came in their way. Continuous strain imbalanced their lives, and invariably they yielded under its stress and became drunkard, drug addicts and what not. In the achievement of their ambitions, they had destroyed themselves, as they lived in fantasies, and drifted away from themselves. They had built colossal identities on the sandy foundations of images but their inner identities vanished.
Now in the search of their vanished identities, they sought help, again from the external world and took shelter in the mansions, whose innkeepers, the so called master, the pseudo intellectuals, selling attractive wares, like transcendental meditation (TM), salvation, liberation, peace and wisdom, at very attractive prices. These masters are running a chain of extra modern nurseries providing everything but the promised wares.

----------


## little-self

repeat

----------


## little-self

Sense Organs
It is our own projections that we seek in others. We seek in others, our projection of pleasure, joy and love. We have pleasure in us--- which we have experienced due to our own self-indulgence or through metal flights---we want it to be reciprocated! If the partner bounces it back, we say, pleasure has been attained. If not, we are disappointed.
of the 83, 99,999 species of living beings, only man eats cooked food. Please note, when I use the word ‘man’ it includes woman, of course. Also we eat meat of living beings. It is unnatural to eat cooked food and kill animals and eat them. It was natural to eat meat, when man was evolving from animal state but when he has come of age after living through so many civilizations, matured through as many cultures, is it wise for him to behave like animals? At least, we must imitate animals and eat not to gorge our bellies and satisfy our palates but to just sustain them.
Our tongue is the most important step in the advancement of man, in his journey to realization. It has two functions to discharge. It tastes and talks. For its tastes, it impels man (or it is the mind that does the dictating) to place before it scores of courses of food. Highly qualified chefs are engaged to prepare delicious dishes, extravagantly decorated on vast dining tables. For a table of four, nearly a fortune is spent, enough for a poor family to live on for a year. But to what purpose, all this labor when all that is eaten shall be out of the body as waste, whose smell its producer cannot stand? Too much eating is also harmful for the upkeep of the body. It ushers in many desires. Gluttons live not long. Moreover, it keeps the man in the shackles of sense organs. It breeds negative (Tamasic) tendencies. No glutton has ever made into a genius or a master. So, we should take food according to necessity, only to satisfy our hunger of bodies, not quench the inexhaustible hunger of taste.
The second function of tongue is the faculty of talk. The original purpose of speech was to communicate our needs and share our experiences. We graduated from sign language to talk and to present day languages. We shall discuss about the evolution from sound to scripts, later. Now we shall confine ourselves to its physical functions only. Now we go on talking and talking, blabbering out meaningless talk, which has no relevance to our existence. We have devalued its significance and use it simply to mesmerize others. It was meant to convey the beauty in the symphony of nature. Sweetness was it nature and sweet, musical words should come from it in place of vulgar vocabulary. We should talk less and listen more. We are basically, learners. No one has mastered the nature, so what is there to talk. Even Masters, who are aware, use it very wisely. They know it tarnishes the language of their thoughts. They communicate in subtle ways for they know human vocabulary is incomplete to express nature and it also wastes precious energy. To preserve energy and to prevent quarrels, embarrassment, spreading of ignorance, it should be used minimally only to convey what is most essential, not to impress others. 
Eyes are meant to remove physical blindness of man and to enjoy the beauties of nature but we are also using them for petty and lower purposes. Now tell me, how do you use them?
Our eyes are mere organs. They can only see but cannot react. It is the faculty of sight in them that makes them see, so is the sense of sight that observes but is also cannot have pleasure as it lacks qualities of discrimination. Sight itself is incapable to decide whether a scene or an object is pleasing or displeasing. It is again the mind that enjoys the pleasure. In food also, it was the mind not the tongue that enjoys.
But eyes and tongue have their reactions. Eyes react to all the elements, wind, cold, heat, water, etc. and they flutter accordingly.
It is the mind which enjoys the food. In food also when we eat some dish, tongue only tastes its sweetness/sourness and immediately sends message to the brain. Mind discriminates the tastes and decides which dish the most was deliciously prepared. It is the mind that does the comparison and develops its standards. It is the mind that impels sense of smell and taste and induces watering of the tongue.
Some way ears, nose, hands are also discharging the functions of the body. Their faculties of hearing, smell and touch are the communicating tools of the mind. You take away the mind; the bearer is immediately bereft of his friends. A fool though, tastes, smells, hears, touches and sees but he does not enjoy and discriminate their fruits. He does not derive pleasure out of them.
Whenever our sense organs discharge any act, their subtle bodies (senses) convey their experiences to the brain which stores all data collected through sense organs. It is the mind that does the comparison and sets it definition of pleasure. 
Sense organs are vital parts of body machine. Body is only a machine. It is the mind that controls it and runs it according to its whims., mind gets pleasure, then its composition should be solid whereas it is subtle/invisible.
Senses are subtle and the messages of observations they transmit to the mind through brain are invisible

----------


## EmptySeraph

> Sense Organs
> It is our own projections that we seek in others. We seek in others, our projection of pleasure, joy and love. We have pleasure in us--- which we have experienced due to our own self-indulgence or through metal flights---we want it to be reciprocated! If the partner bounces it back, we say, pleasure has been attained. If not, we are disappointed.
> of the 83, 99,999 species of living beings, only man eats cooked food. Please note, when I use the word man it includes woman, of course. Also we eat meat of living beings. It is unnatural to eat cooked food and kill animals and eat them. It was natural to eat meat, when man was evolving from animal state but when he has come of age after living through so many civilizations, matured through as many cultures, is it wise for him to behave like animals? At least, we must imitate animals and eat not to gorge our bellies and satisfy our palates but to just sustain them.
> Our tongue is the most important step in the advancement of man, in his journey to realization. It has two functions to discharge. It tastes and talks. For its tastes, it impels man (or it is the mind that does the dictating) to place before it scores of courses of food. Highly qualified chefs are engaged to prepare delicious dishes, extravagantly decorated on vast dining tables. For a table of four, nearly a fortune is spent, enough for a poor family to live on for a year. But to what purpose, all this labor when all that is eaten shall be out of the body as waste, whose smell its producer cannot stand? Too much eating is also harmful for the upkeep of the body. It ushers in many desires. Gluttons live not long. Moreover, it keeps the man in the shackles of sense organs. It breeds negative (Tamasic) tendencies. *No glutton has ever made into a genius or a master.* So, we should take food according to necessity, only to satisfy our hunger of bodies, not quench the inexhaustible hunger of taste.
> The second function of tongue is the faculty of talk. The original purpose of speech was to communicate our needs and share our experiences. We graduated from sign language to talk and to present day languages. We shall discuss about the evolution from sound to scripts, later. Now we shall confine ourselves to its physical functions only. Now we go on talking and talking, blabbering out meaningless talk, which has no relevance to our existence. We have devalued its significance and use it simply to mesmerize others. It was meant to convey the beauty in the symphony of nature. Sweetness was it nature and sweet, musical words should come from it in place of vulgar vocabulary. We should talk less and listen more. We are basically, learners. No one has mastered the nature, so what is there to talk. Even Masters, who are aware, use it very wisely. They know it tarnishes the language of their thoughts. They communicate in subtle ways for they know human vocabulary is incomplete to express nature and it also wastes precious energy. To preserve energy and to prevent quarrels, embarrassment, spreading of ignorance, it should be used minimally only to convey what is most essential, not to impress others. 
> Eyes are meant to remove physical blindness of man and to enjoy the beauties of nature but we are also using them for petty and lower purposes. Now tell me, how do you use them?
> Our eyes are mere organs. They can only see but cannot react. It is the faculty of sight in them that makes them see, so is the sense of sight that observes but is also cannot have pleasure as it lacks qualities of discrimination. Sight itself is incapable to decide whether a scene or an object is pleasing or displeasing. It is again the mind that enjoys the pleasure. In food also, it was the mind not the tongue that enjoys.
> But eyes and tongue have their reactions. Eyes react to all the elements, wind, cold, heat, water, etc. and they flutter accordingly.
> It is the mind which enjoys the food. In food also when we eat some dish, tongue only tastes its sweetness/sourness and immediately sends message to the brain. Mind discriminates the tastes and decides which dish the most was deliciously prepared. It is the mind that does the comparison and develops its standards. It is the mind that impels sense of smell and taste and induces watering of the tongue.
> ...


Samuel Johnson.

----------


## little-self

Never heard of him! since 1982 little-self has not read any other books except ancient Indian thought ----especially on spirituality!Moreover l-s all his life has been a learner, whatever he writes is entirely based on the self-knowledge acquired during the coarse of his life, hence similarity in thoughts is natural outcome! whatever is contained in the article are biological facts, hence howsoever does the self-inquiry on the subject of sense organs wud come to the same conclusion, nothing surprising!

----------


## EmptySeraph

I understand, but this is a literature tipped forum, at last...

----------


## little-self

The whole idea is: we should put proper restraint over our senses so that our senses of perception, after sieving negative tendencies vibes, send only positive tendencies vibes to our intelligence, which after applying sense of discrimination extract out the gist of pure-intellect ----consequentially attain to the heights of wisdom----the pivot of literature! literature is the inherit-ency each civilization pass on to posterity!

----------


## little-self

Difference between the storage system of space and brain!
Baser life, engrossed in lower tendencies, exude similar sounds and images, which are stored in lower levels of earth’s atmosphere. As earth’s atmosphere is the basis for our life on earth, so anything relating to earth, is confined within its atmosphere. Vibrations of lower tendencies remain within earth’s atmosphere. As the level of thoughts assumes more subtle forms their sound and images rise above the confines of earth and reach higher levels. But our mind is choosy. It has developed a sense of likes/dislikes, good/bad, gain/loss etc. and it attaches itself more towards positive side than the negative. So baser emotions (ideas) though initially stored at lower levels but mind relegate them further to its far niches.But there are subtle ideas in its repository, such as, its own creations (shells). The world it has created with its imaginations, not based on actual experience but entirely its creations.

----------


## little-self

Nothing that exists in this world is useless or superfluous. Every object, live or inert has a specific role in the scheme of nature. Each sensation/emotion creates an idea, which again is a part of nature. Any act discharged, is also an extension of nature. Nature is not different from us. We are the nature, since we have inherited its rich treasures. It is another matter that we have dissociated ourselves from nature and are content in the enjoyment of its treasures.

----------


## little-self

Harmony with Nature
We are governed by society, its laws, judiciary, culture, religion, sociology, economic conditions, political atmosphere and psychology. All these control our outer behavior which later influences our thinking process. Then there is atmospheric factor. Whether it is cold or hot or both? It affects our body chemistry and we behave accordingly. Persons living in cold areas behave differently than to people living in Africa. Body behavior, habits, nature of crime etc., differ from one weather zone to another.
Similarly, the solar family of which earth is a member also affects us. All the planets are directly affecting our mineral wealth on earth. The types of minerals found on earth have direct relation with other planets. Each planet has a specific portion of minerals which will not be found on another planet. If these are found, it would be scarce in quantity. Each planet is vested with different and special minerals, but all of them are found on earth.
. While at gross (body) level, why are we involved with the objective world only?
History is witness, whenever or wherever such exodus has taken place such areas were always prone to troubles
In nut-shell, exchange of both, lands (minerals) and people is un-natural! To some extent, it are right. People forced to leave their lands and cultures have not been able to assimilate with their new lands/peoples even after centuries. They always try to find their roots. 
Then what is to be done! Man is a helpless tool, tossed this or that way by the elements. Incapacitated he is by him imperfect senses and is being mauled in an incomplete molds of nature! Still he survives.
By the power of adaptability to survive; put him in any situation, he will adapt. He not only adapts but transforms himself suitably to new situations. Nature has taught him well. Like nature, he tries to maintain balance. Nature keeps perfect balance in the scheme of her evolution. Deserts, snows, forests, vegetation, oceans, are where, they should be. It is man who is disturbing the nature’s chemistry and is suffering because of that. Nature had sufficient resources to sustain life on earth but man has overpopulated and has annihilated forestry. In the name of progress, nuclear tests are being carried out is oceans, outer space and underground. Industrial revolution has made inroad in green pastures. Chemical wastes, crude energy pollution, are destroying precious species and in the bargain mankind is faced with dreadful diseases----the outcome of their advancement. Ecological imbalance is hovering over the human race leading to its doom. Man must learn from nature. It is in continuous evolution but in the process does not annihilate. Mammoth galaxies, comprising millions of stars, constellations, comets, planets, are on the move. Each is moving around the other but not a fraction of second is missed or over-lapped. Man made satellites, get destroyed due to one snag or another. But natural satellites are circulating around their stars since ages and there has been no instance of time lap or time gap.
Man is in hurry, he creates material objects whose life span is very short. He plans, keeping in view narrows perspective. He creates for his comforts or destruction. But nature creates to evolve itself to fuller heights-to ultimate completion and perfection.

Man should work in harmony with nature. Whatever nature creates is for its fostering as well as for the benefit of humanity. Material progress by man is necessary but not by destroying himself and natural resources. Otherwise, his progress will lead him to doom one day. Look into the pages of man’s history on Earth planet. He has destroyed human races many a time but it is nature again that comes to his aid. During world war 2nd, male population in Germany had decreased alarmingly. But after the war, male population increased to make up the imbalance. Man destroyed but nature replenished the deficit. At any cost, nature keeps itself in balance. There is perfect harmony in nature. Man should also imbibe it as he is its creation.

----------


## little-self

Role of Man

Nature which is inert has the attributes of conscience, like human beings! 
Both are as inert and lifeless as an entity is, without consciousness. If consciousness is withdrawn from them, both become inert and consequently their lower state, is aptly known as gross (consciousness). So whatever exists is consciousness and therefore, has all the attributes, qualities and states of consciousness that a living entity has. That means the conscience of Nature and human kind is synonymous. 
Though the role of man, in the evolutionary process is distinct and separately marked, both have a lot in common. Man is the miniature (microbe) representation of a vast system (macrocosm) of Nature, still he is much more than that because he is not limited and confined like Nature, which is bound to its cycle of creation - sustenance - destruction, whereas he has the ability to come out of its (nature) system and elevates himself beyond its binding spheres. 

But man has changed his direction and has turned away from nature. Instead of mastering the nature, he is destroying it. Whatever the scientists claim, their ‘creation’ is only derived from a combination of the basic materials found in nature. He has learnt the formula to make water by combining hydrogen and oxygen gases but which scientist has produced or created hydrogen and oxygen (?), sunlight has produced them. In the same manner whatever the scientist may produce is based only on the permutation and combination of already existing materials in Nature.
Before seventy years man thought there was no greater force than atomic power. But now he has learnt there are other forces much greater than atomic power. But the man of today after understanding some gross elements of nature is using them for his own and nature’s destruction. Nature has vast powers. Man must harness them for his benefits but the self ruinous tendency in him is bringing untold miseries to mankind.
The oceans contain enough air for the world to last for ten years. One lightening in the sky produces electricity, enough for the entire world for twenty years. Why can’t man harness these for the benefit of the entire world? The idea is man should learn to blend inner and outer sciences (knowledge) and work for the attainment of happiness instead of being overtly obsessed small gadgets for his comforts (or discomforts!). 
Material and inner sciences should make up the deficiencies of each other. Each is lame without the active support of the other.
Now coming to your questions; nature is governed by three principles of reaction, reflection and resounds. The same three are imbibed by our mind. Whatever object it comes into contact with they produce reaction, reflection and resound which are immediately recorded in it. Any object or element, living or inert, engaged in activity or not, produces its instant reaction, reflection and resound. Since creation, space and mind have been storing in them, these three qualities of nature, and their own chemistry is governed by them. It is, therefore, of vital importance we should be extra vigilant about the type of objects we come into contact. We should train our senses, in such a manner, only relevant and fruitful persons/objects are reacted, reflected and resounded of. We are endowed with the sense of discrimination, which immediately screens the good side of a thing, it should be applied rigidly and the illusive tendency of imagination should be checked.

----------


## little-self

Name and Form
The difference between Name and form is, name is the subtle body of the 'form'. Name exists even before the form! First there is the will, then thought (contemplation), conception and thereafter the form. 
No it is not like that. Before we implant the seedling we know the names of their forms, as mango-apple etc. Before a child is born we know it would be a human (child) being. The categories of life in nature are in the sequence of improvisation of evolution. Nothing in nature is happening, perchance or in haphazard way. From the design of nature, you would observe that each category of element or atom is linked in a chain. If any link in the chain is broken or damaged, others are affected too. These vast categories of life or elements create sounds. The baser their existence, baser is their sound (vibrations). As the quality of life goes on improving, so does the variation (subtlety) in sounds. 
Only human beings have mastered the art of sound - variation and created languages, whereas all other categories of life, like insects, crawlers, and bird’s animals interact with other members of their species, by emitting peculiar sounds, by which they identify themselves and convey their physical wants. These sounds are often given out in the form of vibrations. But remember it is the human race that possesses the faculty, to transmit its thoughts through the medium of language. Man is trying to fathom the minutest variation, intonation in the sound. He not only tries to decipher the voices of atmosphere and the space around him but is also going deeper into his mind - intellect, wisdom, and conscience and is deciphering their voices too. As we undergo through quality-wise transformations, our sounds too go through as many changes. At sensual level, we produce gross-sounds (outer-dialogue); at gross-mind, our accumulated knowledge stored in memory cells in the shape of sound-vibrations, converts itself, into thoughts by the medium of language (outer-language); at intellect level, we contemplate and rationalize, therefore, we create (need) only inner-dialogue. At this stage we don't talk loudly but speak in silence, which is known as inner-dialogue (inner-loud sound). Thereafter the state of Janna (wisdom) where inner-dialogue too vanishes and there remain only the vibrations of silence. So you observe, the outer sounds (outer dialogues) are the creation of the inner sounds (inner dialogue) and these too merge in the silence of wisdom, where the thoughts subsume in vibrations of silence (subtle-sound). 
There is no material or subtle difference between their form and composition. Both are identical. If we go deeper and deeper, crossing the layers of atmosphere (mind), universe (intellect) and finally reach the fathomless depth of the space (wisdom) there is complete stillness. But the scientific mind knows there is a small mass, moving in the remaining three-fourth vacuum area of the particle. In that mass is the sound of creation. Similarly in the stillness of the human cell, reverberates the finest (subtle) sound which bears no images or forms. These identical sounds found in the depths of a particle and in the images of human cell, vibrate identical subtle sounds, which are identical in nature. To the scientific 'eye' or human perception, there is no audible sound in both of them, but the future scientific wisdom eye would 'know' there is an identical sound in them both---This sound is the sound of creation!

----------


## little-self

As long as we are in the subjugation of mind, we can’t have permanent state of pleasure. But we can have bouts of pleasure if we keep our senses clean, unbiased and untouched. That is possible only if we observe world honestly, not influenced by the mind. Mind makes us see, smell, touch, hear, and taste only those things which it likes. We must observe the objects as they are; not as they should be. We should not allow our mind to superimpose or we would have a tinted view of the world and shall be monitored by mind which is a wile master. And we will be forced to live in a world which is not real but projected by the mind.

----------


## little-self

Fredom
When we say that we have the ability to act freely on the knowledge (ability) acquired through the senses, we would be merely satisfying your desires: there is difference between the freedom you enjoy at home and in the outside world! We can sing, dance, yell or cry at my home, whereas I can't discharge these acts in society openly. It shows within the four walls of your house, you have freedom from society to act freely. Similarly when you think, you are intellectually free to act (think) anyway, then from whom your intellect gets freedom to act? 
Obviously from my senses, because if there is bondage, only then we seek freedom!
We have the urge to satisfy our desire of singing, dancing, yelling or crying! That is merely satisfying our desires. It is not freedom, as there is a difference between the satisfaction of our desires and freedom. Satisfaction of our desires is bondage to our senses whereas freedom is a spontaneous expression, coming from our hearts for any object or any individual. It comes from there and not from the confines of a bonded mind, but from a free mind, which enjoys equal mindedness, hence a state of freedom. Freedom is a state which is not achieved but it is simply there. It is singular, so it does not come from some other entity. If there is a second entity, it is bond by some other agency, so we seek freedom from that. As our consciousness unshackles the bonds (influences) of body - senses - intellect combine, wisdom reveals in us the freedom that is already there. 
One attains the state of elevation or freedom from negative nature by putting restraints on oneself. Though it sounds contrary as restraints and freedom are two different qualities! As Nature is bound by unrelenting laws, human being too is controlled, by both outside and inside restraints. Ironically, but it is a fact that these restraints are put only on the good elements of the society. Only good suffers “through the ordeals, trials, tests and problems, whereas the wicked goes scot-free. As for a bad man, there are no restraints for he believes in none and has no respect for any kind of norms. He believes only in his selfish freedom at the cost of the society, that's why society outcasts him as an outlaw and bound him in the four walls of a prison.
There are two kinds of restraints: positive and negative, productive and non-productive. The first group of positive kind comprises of the laws of Nature, ethics of society, moral values, which all-together make a man-a noble-one, the epitome^ of human-values. Living according to the norms of Nature, society and conscience is a system - a process, that opens the springs of love in human heart, which is the secret of human liberation - human elevation. This system does not confine us within the bounds of the mind that multiplies our involvement with the sensual escapades, but weeds out all the irrelevant (negative) material out of it.
The second group of negative restraints is imposed by Nature and society to clean out the unwanted material and keep the law breakers in prison;Thus the first group of restraints brings out nobility in human race, whereas the second leads to bondage

----------


## Alvin Pepler

Little-Self,

Ancient Indian thought is some of the finest thought available to humans, however, you are going the wrong way about introducing the readers of this blog to such thought. Your long-winded posts are coming off as something akin to the sophistic speeches of Protagoras. I would like to engage in dialogue, but I recommend you engage in some simple questions a la Socrates. As is, I'd be better off reading the Ancient texts then reading your posts. Please, keep it slim or even ask some questions.

----------


## little-self

Each element in nature has its distinct nature and sub nature. Like earth has its nature of solidness and its sub-nature represents quality of life-creation, water and air’s nature is smell and touch. The quality of their combination is creation and sustenance of life. Space’s nature is sound, its quality is vastness. Similarly all categories of creation on earth also have their innate-nature and qualities. But the essence of them all is beauty. A beautiful scene in nature is not represented alone by a tree, waterfall, birds, flowers or the lake. Fruitful trees dance with joy and their moving branches and leaves produce music. Majestic waterfall on hard stones, create sounds of music, birds flying in rhythms, their wings touching the air, tree leaves and surface of the lake, resounds vibrations of music. The joy which blend them all is beauty. The one thing common in them all is beauty. Same way, the joy in human beings, produces beauty. Beauty is not compounded in any one of them as it permeates their all classes. The essence of joy, combined together of all the humanity, is beauty. To seek beauty in one person or to make him/her the epitome of beauty is fallacious, that is why, mind wander from one beauty to another because no one person contain the essence of a class--- beauty is a subject not an object. It belongs to all class of persons (humanity), not just to one individual, so our aim should be the subject not an object. In such wider aspects individuals do not count, it is the totality of the class of individuals which count.

----------


## little-self

"Ancient Indian thought is some of the finest thought available to humans, however, you are going the wrong way about introducing the readers of this blog to such thought. Your long-winded posts are coming off as something akin to the sophistic speeches of Protagoras. I would like to engage in dialogue, but I recommend you engage in some simple questions a la Socrates. As is, I'd be better off reading the Ancient texts then reading your posts. Please, keep it slim or even ask some questions"

Dear Alvin Pepler, let 'The Search Within" thread go half-way, things would get much clear! to understand the significance of just two words " Not Two"---the essence of Advaita philosophy--- more than a hundred commentaries, by eminent scholars were written! so pl. be patient till then........
ps. my next trial would be the serialization of my latest works "Quest In Reality" which is in dialogue form, so just wait!

----------


## Alvin Pepler

I have tremendous admiration for Advaita Vedanta. But, shouldn't you just post a pdf of your book rather than just listing it section by section? I'd love to engage in dialogue, but I don't see how it is possible to do so. As for Advaita Vedanta, I've always kept Eliot Deutsch's study close at hand. I like Rene Guenon too.

----------


## little-self

right now am engaged in the typing of " The Search within', ls is a very poor typist! next typing starts only after he is finished with the works at hand, sorry!
PS. a secret: self-inquiry is the best teacher (Guru)!
" Vivekachudamani by Adi Shankara is the ultimate. read it, easily available on net!

----------


## little-self

Enjoyment we Seek..........(!) 
Each individual is an important constituent of creation. But in the expanse of nature, even the earth loses its significance. In our milky- ways there are countless stars, whose light has not yet touched the earth, even though aeons have gone by since their creation and they are much bigger and older than the earth. Nothing is indispensable in this transitory world. We must seek those aspects of nature which are also found in us, which are permanent in nature and would lead us to a world, which is permanent. We must try to find the permanent ingredients which constitute that world and lead us to a world, which is permanent. We must try to find the permanent ingredients which constitute that world and reject/ignore all those which are, not only transitory and superfluous but rather an impediment in our search of that world. That is, we should reject the artificiality of experience and seek only the factuality of Reality.
In the regard, would we not become recluse of the society?
My dear what kind of society? A society, which wastes its time in club going, card playing, boozing, kitty parties, gossiping, TV gazing or film going, reading cheap books and magazines or the society which spends billions in artificial make up, beauty parlors, costly clothes, sensual gadgetry? My dear, this called society is poles apart from the very word of Reality. Day and night this society is engaged like machines, in earning money by foul means, hoarding junk of so-called ‘modern’ art, or many other useless collections, which it does not need. In the process, they lose their sleep and develops obsessions whose non-fulfillments leads it to drugs and narcotics abuse etc.
Had this society been clear about its objective, which was pleasure, it would seek that through easier and simple means. Pleasure, joy, happiness, what are they and how are they found? They are not in the objective world or in its indulgence. We are so ignorant, we can’t understand the enjoyment we seek from it is not in it but is in our own senses. It is self indulgence of senses what we feel as enjoyment. Enjoyment or pleasure is directly related to the rightful atmosphere of the sense organs, senses of perception and the mind. If any one of these is not in proper shape, we can’t enjoy the objective world, however beautiful or enchanting it might be. Pleasure comes out of them, when they function normally. Joy is the essence of pleasure as happiness is the essence of joy. Peace is the nature o happiness as love is the nature of beauty. Each gives the other a fill up till the last state of bliss is realized.
All this is possible if we take the first step with discrimination and confine ourselves to the minimum of company and exposure to external world. Any dedicated worker, a genius at that, is devoted to his/her chosen work and is oblivious of the world outside. Society calls such people as lunatics but it were these mad (!) persons, who with their discoveries, inventions and adventures, brought the Stone Age civilization to the present atomic age. Today’s man is enjoying the fruits of those few adventuresome geniuses, who lived a life of deprivation to make life better for posterity

----------


## little-self

little-self (workshop)
Culture and civilization are fostered by those, who live for others. They concentrate only on the goal at hand, whereas the majority of the people squander the fruits of their labor, in selfish indulgence and interact foolishly and freely with the external world.
Desires are the root cause of our expansion, attachment and degradation. Like the vast expanse of the universe, mind also expands and its field of activates cover the entire cosmos. But when it has acquired the worldly knowledge, it dawns on it, the falsity of its wanderings, because, until it becomes fully conscious of its own (stored) knowledge its search is fruitless. It should firstly equip itself with its tools (latent) conscious knowledge and then only, venture out and seek knowledge of external worlds.

----------


## little-self

little-self workshop(mind)
Whereas Nature is conscious of its role of completing its evolutionary process, man ventured out of its stream and has limited and degraded his role to the individual level only. Instead of remaining a part of the Grand design, he has singled out his entity. He has put on himself a false illusion of mortality and assumes his present life-span as final. He is, thus engaged in activities, which are related to his present life. Looking at him, as an entity, whose years are numbered on earth, he tries to grab as much in this life as possible, forgetting all the while, he is the child of nature and nature always expands and shares and is eternal.

----------


## little-self

ls. workshop)
Discussing about literature, one comes to know, the literature he has read so far, has no gems of intellect, which are coming out of the mouth of a wise. If the thoughts of a thinker are fresh and original, it implies he is changing his stance every time.
Truth or Reality never undergoes through any change. But the level of conscious (intelligence) does change with the extension of his thoughts as he is progressively reacting to new levels. Even if he, freshly, attempts the reached levels, there is only a variation of the means not the content.
Since the creation, man has evolved through many changes. He has transformed himself from jungle man to machine man. The changes he underwent were actually the practical shapes he gave to himself, his surroundings and the society at large. These changes were acme of his thought content. The eras, during which, he underwent such changes, were known by the distinct traits his thought content displayed. There was Stone Age, because man lived in the mountains and used stone implements, then came the fire age. Man had invented fire. Next came the Iron Age, man had invented the usage of the iron ore and he made his implements of iron. By then he had also moved out of the caves and lived in huts. From thereon, eras are known not as, so and so age, but as such and such civilization. Since then there have been countless civilizations. During each civilization man had made slow but perceptible improvisation in his material progress, general living, martial-arts, art, music, language, communications etc. above all, in his intellectual growth; he became more perceptive, more inquisitive ad more imaginative. During whichever times these three flourished, finer aspects of life dominated the society, as a whole. Those finer aspects of life dominated the society, as a whole. Those finer aspects, which surfaced during that era, were truly, the representative thinking of the time, whose gist, created geniuses in each civilization. These geniuses were the creation of the collective thinking of the period. Thus these geniuses reflected total sum up of intelligence of that era. The creations of those chosen few are the works, known as literature. Those works relate to those aspects, which were predominating during that civilization. Those works did not represent one or two generations but covered the entire era, till their influence lasted. Their works of collective intelligence were the links and light posts, which inter linked with, and fostered the next civilization. In nut-shell, the collective scholarship, intelligence and wisdom of gone by era were the fostering point of next. And vital links were those geniuses who reflected the ‘thought’ of the time. That thought has been carried to us, through art, music, word of mouth, books and other Medias. This rich inheritance is the legacy on which we are fostering our castle of intelligence. And this is our present intelligence, literature or thought. Our age has produced many a genius in science and fine arts and their works are a yardstick for us to progress onward. They are beckoning posts, on whose creations (inventions/discoveries) future civilizations will live on!

----------


## little-self

ls.workshop).......
Our actions are retributive; we have to bear their fruits, and the theory of cause-effect is applicable! 
Nature is not revengeful. These are our own actions which rebound with full force. But man has to achieve perfection, both, in the physical world and in Conscious level. Evolution itself means improvement in the quality of material world and life, which gradually elevates to optimum level and that, is perfection. Completion, perfection, means filling the gaps, uniting the parts, previously departed, rising from the lower to the highest, achieving the optimum level of efficiency in the qualities of objects, living or inert. Suppose a man kills another man. He becomes a killer and he is sentenced to death. Society awards him the punishment both as retribution and a deterrent (action) to serve warning to others. It is also satisfying the law and the conscience of the society. But what about the conscience of the killer! If he killed a man, society also killed him. A tit for tat! When he is killed, his conscious bears a big dark impression. How it is to be erased. After all his conscience too has also to get a release! For an act of his senses, his conscious is tinted. Now the only way to erase it, clean it, is by living out this action. And that is possible by erasing the hatred, the very cause of that heinous crime. But how to do that, if the container (killer) is dead! Only his conscious remains with the impression of the crime. Now conscious shall have to evolve (live) through those bodies where it could acquire qualities of compassion and love instead of hatred and anger which were previously the cause of the crime. Thus Nature is not retributive but complimentary to improve our short comings. Instead of meeting evil with evil, it substitute love in place of hatred by generating enough compassion in the dark impressions, that in due course are erased and love fills the conscious that is its nature. Because Nature wants to help by blossoming in their hearts the seeds of compassion by placing them in such situations until both of them were absolved of the dark forces (inherited impressions on their conscious).
Earth is not the only planet, which supports life. There are countless other worlds besides ours, which are governed by varying ranges of dimensions. If a person envisioned by 2-dimesional world confronts four dimensional man of our land, he would find our man, displaying extra ordinary powers, which could rate as super-natural. Similarly, if we confront an alien conditioned by more than four dimensions, obviously we would wonder at his natural deportments as super-natural

----------


## little-self

ls workshop)........
Most of the masters who established new faiths (religions) were the scions of society. There are others who were from amongst the commoners. There is also no doubt about the spreading of their faiths. Either they (Masters) themselves were the creator of their religions or their class adopted the faiths of the commoners, as it suited them politically. As far as their (Master) authenticity about the realization of Truth is concerned, they rightly achieved higher-levels of consciousness but not one of them could attain to the level of supra conscious state! Though their followers believe their masters belonged to that level, but the actual teachings propounded by them, are not the repository of Truth – the whole Truth. Each of them attained some level of consciousness and proclaimed that as the ultimate – truth. 
Without going into the details of their theological revelations; discriminate them with the modern day science. Science is not different from spiritualism. Amalgamation of the two is the real balance that creates harmony in Universe. Science teaches us how a thing happens, whereas spiritualism tells us the source (why) behind that. About the period before the creation of this ephemeral world of materialism, the physicists and cosmologists are silent. But spiritualism tells us about the realms beyond. 
We are not here to condemn or play down the realized truth of the masters. Our humble contention is that, whatever they ‘revealed’ as reality, does not represent the whole-Reality! Not one of the Prophet/Messenger/Avatar proclaimed himself as God but only as His messenger or the Divine spark like others. They have explained clearly that each one of us is the spark of one divine father; that all are divine and imbibe a soul (spirit) which represents the One (Over) Soul. You are also right about the roles played by the Masters and their general influence on the common people of their times.
First of all we should not compare their roles with the worldly rulers. The kings, dictators and conquerors have created and destroyed societies, cultures and nations. Similarly, since the advent of religions, there is in vogue the ‘State’ sanction to adopt a particular religion, and in every age religious zealots have been forcing their faiths on others, who happen to believe in other religions. Such forceful compulsion or conversion shows complete ignorance of the very tenets of their masters’ teachings. But this has been happening and shall go on happening as long as the personal inhibitions of man are related to the sensory world. It is not that we put too much reliance on the potency of our masters! Had it been so, there would have been no wars on religious differences and expansionism. Even the very founders of those religions either had to fight to establish their faith and died in the process, or were killed. 
The Masters, who founded religions and new faiths, were just like other commoners. The only difference, if there was any, was in the awakening of their conscious level, completion (attainment) of spiritual consciousness or the awakening of their individual self into the Supreme- Self, which is Universal-Unit of all the units. Man or spirit is not two different identities. Both reside and sustain on each other. Any man can become a divine or a beast. It all depends the ways he deports his senses; whether he sways under their pleasures or he masters them and divert their energies to higher and better awareness of mind (intelligence).
We should take note of the other point; regarding the recognition of each other’s divinity, is also valid. It is strange that a commoner happens to recognize the spark of divinity in the Master, he follows, but the masters, among themselves feign ignorance of each others ‘divinity’ and engage in mutual criticism! They ought to recognize their Source---which is one---and should spread His word of love, not their hateful vibrations which become the cause of mutual bickering and fight. People should beware of these pseudo masters!cont.....

----------


## little-self

ls workshop)......
He should be aware of the three worlds – that he should have the awareness of three-levels of conscious. All others are teachers, guides, scholars (of scriptures). They are shallow inside and have nothing to give to their followers. Instead of love, they spread hatred. The real Masters, too, cannot transform the fate of their followers. First of all the system of follower-ship, should not be there. If a Master has attained some level of Truth (conscious) he should not limit it to his followers only, because the Truth that he bestows is Universal, hence should be bestowed to all. But if the Master himself is attained to limited level of truth, then naturally, its revelation would too be limited. That’s why the Founder-Fathers of new religions have been able to convey the contents of their revelations only to few. The holiness – love pulse – awakened in them, they can not pass on to their followers, as there is nothing material in it (consciousness acquired) which a Master could transfer or delegate. He has no authority or the competency to make or de-make the fates of his followers. His newly acquired possession (awakening) is love, and that he cannot impart on others. His awakened divinity (love-pulses) can affect only that person, who himself has purified his pulses of sensory impressions. 
The scope (range) of each master has been limited to the areas he traveled or to the followers, he initiated. Even their influence was limited, as each the aura of holiness created around him attracted/affected his immediate followers only. They (followers) instead of adhering to the truths their master’s expounded became fanatic believers, who only followed their master’s outer symbols. What he wore or how he deports himself! Even today after thousands of years, one can distinguish a follower of a particular faith, because he still supports the ancient outer-symbols of his master. 
What their masters revealed or taught, could only be grasped by few of his followers; who were ready to absorb the aura of holiness of their masters, because their masters had helped them awaken their latent pulses (latent knowledge in memory cells). Remember our master can help us, guide us, but we have to make our own efforts to raise our dormant cells to higher levels of consciousness. They help in removing gross layers of sensory-world and make them pure. These masters have themselves realized the love-pulses; their vibrations fill the hearts of their followers. As much grossness of sensory world they remove, that much void is filled with love-pulses (Grace). It also means, the devotees (followers) have to attune themselves to their master and draw his attraction towards them. It is a reciprocal affair, as much love (Grace) their Master showers, his followers return reciprocates the same amount of love as devotion.cont.......

----------


## little-self

ls workshop)......
They come to this world on their own ‘sankalpa’ (will), for a limited purpose and after fulfilling it, they leave. Like other saints – Messengers - Prophets they do not have to undertake any kind of sadhna (Spiritual Discipline/exercise – devotion). They do not have to work for the attainment of the three levels of conscious. They are aware of past-present-future but deport themselves as ordinary human beings. They reveal their reality, only to few chosen ones. They never play foul or err in their chosen missions. Their love-grace-blessing is for everyone. They never create any religion, faith as they represent the truth – Love combination, whose Source is One. And they reveal this Reality only. Their revelations are still valid. After 5200 years, Truth revealed to Arjuna in the form of Gita, is still as valid as it was then. Thousands years hence, its validity would remain as fresh and valid as it is today. Truth-Reality never changes with the changing dimensions. Sacred scriptures---sacred, because each scripture is proclaimed to be the word of Gods---of other religions have lost their significance in the scientific era of today! Not that they did not contain reality. But they revealed limited realities not the whole-Reality. Since its (Gita) enlightening discourse there have been many skeptics, but never, ever, there has been one, who followed its philosophy and failed to experience the Bliss of the Existence of God. 
But we should not attach too much importance to Krishna factor. He too was only a medium for the revelation of Truth. He was a prince and like princes, he employed questionable means – tit for tat – dubious dealings etc. May be for nobler ends but means should never be negative or against the ethics one preaches. Thought-word-deed should be one. 
Truth told in Gita is Eternal, Krishna’s Source too was eternal, but He is not accepted by many a reincarnation of God, because according to them His actions, behavior or tantrum, did not correspond to the whole Truth-Love. (A contestable statement though!) 
Many saints through self-restraint, sacrifices, yogic sadhna, (spiritual-exercise) compassion and love, realized some levels of Truth. But mistakenly they thought their realization as whole and considered themselves as the ‘know-er’ of Truth, thus true representatives of God. As their realizations were only partial and their explanations or revelations were also incomplete. So their realities differed with each other. They made the source of their realities as local-personal-separate. Each of their reality personified and represented one different God. Their glossary of Gods equaled the number of faiths and religions in existence. As each ruler erected his empire and created its boundaries, the same-way founders of religions segmented the society in as many groups as there were religions. Where the state-religion, power combined, societies-Nations-civilizations became their targets in the name of holy wars – crusades, Jihad. The wars fought by the rulers for the expansion of their worldly realms and the resultant destruction wrought thereof, was negligible as compared to the quantum of ruins left by the zealots of the religions.

----------


## yanglish

"You have something that exists in your head, and getting that abstract thought from your head into something that actually exists is a difficult process." Lazaro Hernandez

----------


## little-self

All the four threads of ls. are devoted to the search of 'Reality'----the Supreme-Principle/Truth behind/of creation! thanks

----------


## little-self

Lust
Lust is also an obsession. By quenching it, it grows more and in its mad fulfillment, we keep on indulging in sensuality. At long last our physical prowess begins to sag, but we have not been able to satisfy it. To see its logical end, we venture out and out. Physique deserts us as its fulfillment was not in the bodies we craved for and indulged in, but in our self. Had it been in beautiful bodies, those bodies would have given us happiness and satisfied the lust to its logical end!
But alas! It was not so, we are as lust hungry as we were.

----------


## little-self

Nature
Each element in nature has its distinct nature and sub nature. Like earth has its nature of solidness and its sub-nature represents quality of life-creation, water and air’s nature is smell and touch. The quality of their combination is creation and sustenance of life. Space’s nature is sound, its quality is vastness. Similarly all categories of creation on earth also have their innate-nature and qualities. But the essence of them all is beauty. A beautiful scene in nature is not represented alone by a tree, waterfall, birds, flowers or the lake. Fruitful trees dance with joy and their moving branches and leaves produce music. Majestic waterfall on hard stones, create sounds of music, birds flying in rhythms, their wings touching the air, tree leaves and surface of the lake, resounds vibrations of music. The joy which blend them all is beauty. The one thing common in them all is beauty. Same way, the joy in human beings, produces beauty. Beauty is not compounded in any one of them as it permeates their all classes. The essence of joy, combined together of all the humanity, is beauty. To seek beauty in one person or to make him/her the epitome of beauty is fallacious, that is why, mind wander from one beauty to another because no one person contain the essence of a class--- beauty is a subject not an object. It belongs to all class of persons (humanity), not just to one individual, so our aim should be the subject not an object. In such wider aspects individuals do not count, it is the totality of the class of individuals which count.
Each individual is an important constituent of creation. But in the expanse of nature, even the earth loses its significance. In our milky- ways there are countless stars, whose light has not yet touched the earth, even though aeons have gone by since their creation and they are much bigger and older than the earth. Nothing is indispensable in this transitory world. We must seek those aspects of nature which are also found in us, which are permanent in nature and would lead us to a world, which is permanent. We must try to find the permanent ingredients which constitute that world and lead us to a world, which is permanent. We must try to find the permanent ingredients which constitute that world and reject/ignore all those which are, not only transitory and superfluous but rather an impediment in our search of that world. That is, we should reject the artificiality of experience and seek only the factuality of Reality.
In the regard, you had also raised on objection that while doing so, we would become recluse of the society.conti......

----------


## little-self

This kind of society, we live; A society, which wastes its time in club going, card playing, boozing, kitty parties, gossiping, TV gazing or film going, reading cheap books and magazines or the society which spends billions in artificial make up, beauty parlors, costly clothes, sensual gadgetry? My dear, this called society is poles apart from the very word of Reality. Day and night this society is engaged like machines, in earning money by foul means, hoarding junk of so-called ‘modern’ art, or many other useless collections, which it does not need. In the process, they lose their sleep and develops obsessions whose non-fulfillments leads it to drugs and narcotics abuse etc.
Had this society been clear about its objective, which was pleasure, it would seek that through easier and simple means. Pleasure, joy, happiness, what are they and how are they found? They are not in the objective world or in its indulgence. We are so ignorant, we can’t understand the enjoyment we seek from it is not in it but is in our own senses. It is self indulgence of senses what we feel as enjoyment. Enjoyment or pleasure is directly related to the rightful atmosphere of the sense organs, senses of perception and the mind. If any one of these is not in proper shape, we can’t enjoy the objective world, however beautiful or enchanting it might be. Pleasure comes out of them, when they function normally. Joy is the essence of pleasure as happiness is the essence of joy. Peace is the nature o happiness as love is the nature of beauty. Each gives the other a fill up till the last state of bliss is realized.
All this is possible if we take the first step discriminately and confine ourselves to the minimum of company and exposure to external world. Any dedicated worker, a genius at that, is devoted to his/her chosen work and is oblivious of the world outside. Society calls such people as lunatics but it were these mad (!) persons, who with their discoveries, inventions and adventures, brought the Stone Age civilization to the present atomic age. Today’s man is enjoying the fruits of those few adventuresome geniuses, who lived a life of deprivation to make life better for posterity.
Culture and civilization are fostered by those, who live for others. They concentrate only on the goal at hand, whereas the majority of the people squander the fruits of their labor, in selfish indulgence and interact foolishly and freely with the external world.
Desires are the root cause of our expansion, attachment and degradation. Like the vast expanse of the universe, mind also expands and its field of activates cover the entire cosmos. But when it has acquired the worldly knowledge, it dawns on it, the falsity of its wanderings, because, until it becomes fully conscious of its own (stored) knowledge its search is fruitless. It should firstly equip itself with its tools (latent) conscious knowledge and then only, venture out and seek knowledge of external worlds.conti.......

----------


## little-self

Whereas Nature is conscious of its role of completing its evolutionary process, man ventured out of its stream and has limited and degraded his role to the individual level only. Instead of remaining a part of the Grand design, he has singled out his entity. He has put on himself a false illusion of mortality and assumes his present life-span as final. He is, thus engaged in activities, which are related to his present life. Looking at him, as an entity, whose years are numbered on earth, he tries to grab as much in this life as possible, forgetting all the while, he is the child of nature and nature always expands and shares and is eternal.

----------


## little-self

Cause-Effect 

Our actions are retributive; we have to bear their fruits, and the theory of cause-effect is applicable! 
Nature is not revengeful. These are our own actions which rebound with full force. But man has to achieve perfection, both, in the physical world and in Conscious level. Evolution itself means improvement in the quality of material world and life, which gradually elevates to optimum level and that, is perfection. Completion, perfection, means filling the gaps, uniting the parts, previously departed, rising from the lower to the highest, achieving the optimum level of efficiency in the qualities of objects, living or inert. Suppose a man kills another man. He becomes a killer and he is sentenced to death. Society awards him the punishment both as retribution and a deterrent (action) to serve warning to others. It is also satisfying the law and the conscience of the society. But what about the conscience of the killer! If he killed a man, society also killed him. A tit for tat! When he is killed, his conscious bears a big dark impression. How it is to be erased. After all his conscience too has also to get a release! For an act of his senses, his conscious is tinted. Now the only way to erase it, clean it, is by living out this action. And that is possible by erasing the hatred, the very cause of that heinous crime. But how to do that, if the container (killer) is dead! Only his conscious remains with the impression of the crime. Now conscious shall have to evolve (live) through those bodies where it could acquire qualities of compassion and love instead of hatred and anger which were previously the cause of the crime. Thus Nature is not retributive but complimentary to improve our short comings. Instead of meeting evil with evil, it substitute love in place of hatred by generating enough compassion in the dark impressions, that in due course are erased and love fills the conscious that is its nature. Because Nature wants to help by blossoming in their hearts the seeds of compassion by placing them in such situations until both of them were absolved of the dark forces (inherited impressions on their conscious).

----------


## little-self

Earth is not the only planet, which supports life. There are countless other worlds besides ours, which are governed by varying ranges of dimensions. If a person envisioned by 2-dimesional world confronts four dimensional man of our land, he would find our man, displaying extra ordinary powers, which could rate as super-natural. Similarly, if we confront an alien conditioned by more than four dimensions, obviously we would wonder at his natural deportment as super-natural

----------


## little-self

Perfect balance between the senses 
Briefly touching upon positive aspect only: You know our sense organs and senses of perception are meant to sustain our body’s health and keep our brain sound by feedings it factual data. But we have negated their functions and diverted them towards our selfish uses. We are utilizing our sense organs in the satisfaction of sensual enjoyment and carnal fulfillment. We have put them in the discharge of triple roles of body’s sustenance, perceptional and sensual purposes.
We start from the tongue, which is the foremost sense organ whose biological function is to taste sourness/sweetness of food and warn us about their fouling rudiments. Its other vital function is its quality of speech. Through speech medium human beings are able to communicate their thoughts to others. But ignoring its two uses, man is using it for carnal purposes. We should limit it only for food and speech. We should take minimum clean food and speak out only relevant thoughts. The first step in our journey of Reality is through mouth. By taking vegetarian food, we do not instigate our sensitivities for carnal desires. Less and pure food, not only keeps our body fit and healthy but does not breed sensual ‘germs’. The type of food we provide to our body is ultimately the ‘food’ that our senses of perception, feed our mind. If it is the toxic food (full of spices, non vegetarian, gluttonous) efficiency of our senses get impaired and only tarnished data is transmitted to the brain cells. That way the knowledge stored in the cells is incomplete and half factual. To keep our sense organs healthy and clean, they must be fed only positive food.
Tongue should taste only natural (vegetarian) food and speak only the truth, as far as possible and talk when absolutely necessary. Ear should hear only the truth. Eyes should see only beauty in nature and they should transmit minimum of worldly images. They should see the positive aspects of life and ignore the negative by considering it irrelevant. Nose should smell the fragrance not the filth. Hands ought to touch the delicacies, not the slush. In nutshell, we must send in, pure food, chaste beauty, harmonious sounds, fragrance of nature/worldly objects and positive vibrations only. Consistent efforts would yield positive results.
Who says, we should ignore ugly and adopt only positive aspect of life! Is it necessary while looking at a lady that my eyes should denude her, my ears hear her husky voice, my nose should smell her body odors, my tongue should kiss her and my hands should touch her vital parts! The lady is not only a physical body, a sensual object but an entity of nature. She is the negative nature of man. Had I normal senses, I would perceive that the body of another human being is like me. Her body charms would definitely attract me as she is expression of beauty in nature. But her real beauty is not in her body parts but in their synthesis, which is known as personality. A good physique is not a beauty; otherwise we should call a cruel person, as a beautiful cruel person. A person is known by his/her qualities and not by good/bad physique. The qualities of each person create an aura of vibrations being emitted by those qualities and that aura is known as personality. The beauty of a painting is not assessed by the types of brushes and paints used by the painter but by the overall impact of the total scene painted on the canvas. Same way, individual parts of a body do not represent beauty but their collective representation synthesized in the aura (mind) is beauty.

----------


## little-self

ls workshop
Conscious is apart, i.e., different from knowledge. It is always thought you had told us, conscious-knowledge-mind is all one and the same thing. when we are interacting with Nature, its knowledge is our conscious mind. And when it is not involved with Nature, it is apart, separate from the mind. It is like a plain clear screen above our memory chambers. When memory is activated, it creates impressions and sounds on the screen. As soon as our mind is in non-active state, the screen of consciousness again resumes its original state of purity (plainness). Each inner state has its reflection in the external world, or we can say there is no difference between the internal and the external world, as both are one. They may appear separate entities, but are only the outer-shells (bodies) which contain in them a common entity that has one nature and discharges similar functions. There is no distinction between your gross-conscious (mind) and the gross external world. The difference is only that of an image and the object that reflects that image, but logically both are one in nature. We can eliminate their distinction of separateness by coming out of their orbit of influences i.e., the vibration of sounds and images of roaming worlds, which make up the total bodies of cosmos, are etched only on the screen of space that surrounds them. That means the range of particles, which contain sounds and image of the cosmos, is limited within the orbit of space that encloses the cosmos. It indicates there are other levels of space, which are more subtle than the one, our universe is composed of! We can put it this way; each object has its energy field that orbits around it, and the range of its energy field is the screen of space which circles it. As the comity of universes increase, the screen of space too enlarges, and in the end, the shield of spaces that encircle the cosmos, is the composite energy field, within which is confined the total sum of influences (impressions) released by the material worlds. Thus the space that surrounds the cosmos is the screen of gross consciousness of the material worlds (cosmos). This screen is similar to the one that surrounds our mind.

----------


## little-self

A person should have normal reactions to normal situations. One should be able to rejoice at the happiness of others, weep in sorrows of others, share pleasure or pain with others. Share their agonies and be ecstatic in their musical renditions. Appreciate their tastes and ignore their foul smells. Give good vibrations in spite of bad one’s coming to us. In nut-shell, we must share in their grief and joy and forget their deficiencies. It is the way for enriching our emotional treasure, sensitivities and energy channels stretched to the optimum levels, thereby enlivening pleasure fields which would next lead us to joy state.

----------


## little-self

ls workshop).......
Always look forward and seek new realms. Never be satisfied with your achievements, as there are still many more realms beckoning you yonder. Reaping the fruits of your achievements and feeling satisfied connotes further blockade of your progress. Whatever is done is past. Never look back, past is stagnant, non-productive; it is the present that makes a beautiful future. So always make your present worthwhile, productive and progressive. In it lie the future fruits. Make your present a lovable thing, future would, automatically become lovable. Time is not an entity but a perspective of your aspirations. Give them a shape; these will create a niche in the domain of nature, which in due course would find their dimensions, in the scheme of nature, which is called as time. Truth, factuality and reliability are the qualities of nature, which we assume as time. Reality subsumes them all. Seek reality and reality abounds in present. And that present is, you. So find yourself, but not by negating your present-self but by fully utilizing it and out of these travails you will find your realms!

----------


## little-self

ls workshop).....
If we do not know the love of man, how would we be able to know the Universal love? And to realize the love of man, first we have to grow that love in ourselves. That is possible if we love someone we should be natural and accept what is natural. Only by knowing the nature that is by completely identifying with nature can we hope to go beyond it.
Until we first complete the natural process, we cannot hope to go beyond it. But it is in our hands to hasten this process. And that opportunity is in our hands now. Love others, love yourself and then extend that love to whole of the Universe. That is the royal path!

----------


## little-self

ls workshop).....
Each element in nature has its distinct nature and sub nature. Like earth has its nature of solidness and its sub-nature represents quality of life-creation, water and air’s nature is smell and touch. The quality of their combination is creation and sustenance of life. Space’s nature is sound, its quality is vastness. Similarly all categories of creation on earth also have their innate-nature and qualities. But the essence of them all is beauty. A beautiful scene in nature is not represented alone by a tree, waterfall, birds, flowers or the lake. Fruitful trees dance with joy and their moving branches and leaves produce music. Majestic waterfall on hard stones, create sounds of music, birds flying in rhythms, their wings touching the air, tree leaves and surface of the lake, resounds vibrations of music. The joy which blend them all is beauty. The one thing common in them all is beauty. Same way, the joy in human beings, produces beauty. Beauty is not compounded in any one of them as it permeates their all classes. The essence of joy, combined together of all the humanity, is beauty. To seek beauty in one person or to make him/her the epitome of beauty is fallacious, that is why, mind wander from one beauty to another because no one person contain the essence of a class--- beauty is a subject not an object. It belongs to all class of persons (humanity), not just to one individual, so our aim should be the subject not an object. In such wider aspects individuals do not count, it is the totality of the class of individuals which count.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Interesting analysis.

Also not an overly religious work from a specific body, which is refreshing.

May I ask if this is your own work; or if not the title of the book / research it is derived from?

Best regards
m.

----------


## little-self

sir, ls never imitate,copy or plagiarize---very much his own works!

----------


## little-self

My thinking process is very slow. I cannot at any given time over-step and talk about the upper level of consciousness without, again, going through the lower levels which I had traversed earlier. Every time, I have to wade through the same levels to progress up to my already attained intellectual heights i.e. each time I have to start from the zero (gross-mind) and reach up my last step of the ladder, step by step. . That is the way of a thinker. You are not a computer, in which you could select from stored data any relevant portion at any time. A thinker, like a computer, does not use the available faculties of the mind, for he has uprooted all of them one by one. Therefore, every time, he has to use intellect and tackle (discriminate) each problem afresh. That is why his thinking is always fresh and original.

----------


## little-self

Mind that is dedicated to Reality-its color is of pure-white, the color of love is Pink. 
It is very strange that consciousness has the quality of color-(change): but consciousness like sound, acquires the qualities of gross-world, when it is in the region of mind and is thus subject to change. Whatever is subject to change is governed by the laws of nature. As nature is full of variety of colors, so whatever happens to be in its orbit, acquires its colors also. These colors really exist in our conscious (ness), these are the emotional variations, our memory cells display in consonance to the state of their richness (activeness). Actually consciousness in its pure-state, has no (quality) color, But due to its proximity to physical worlds, it seemingly (temporarily) acquires their traits. But as soon as, the moss of their traits is removed from it, once again regains its true state of purity!

----------


## little-self

In whichever country or clime we live, we always cohabit together. We not only ooze identical smells but emit sensory rays which are also of the same colour. These rays (pulses) form one group in the atmosphere, whose subtle replica reflects in the outer-space, where there are no atmospheric disturbances of the planet. There are as many groups (circles) in space as are the number of aspects of our minds. But there is always a chance to leave, upward/downward from one circle and enter another, according to the nature of use-misuse of our free-will.
Suppose a person is destined to be laborer, whether due to past karmas or present circumstances, but instead of being satisfied with his present lot, he acquires additional skills, qualifications, while performing his normal duties, he has taken better advantage of his free-will for a positive purpose and has come out of his predestined destiny and changed his fortune. Persistent effort, determination, will-power, can change a person’s allotted lot, there is no doubt about that. That is why, in ancient Hindu scriptures of India, so much stress is put on karma (actions). Fates are made or de-made according to positive/negative use of one’s free-will. Even if we believe in past-karmas/destiny, integrated use of will-power can extinguish one’s past karmas, simply by out-living (exhausting) them, by activating the latent memory cells and by discriminating on them, their influence can be weakened or completely mitigated. It all depends upon the intensity or awakening (activation) of the gross-conscious (mind) that would clear the dregs of past or present sensory emotions. The simplest thing to understand is, we are the product of our past-present, gross-subtle selves, knowledge/intelligence, the direct descendant of wisdom---the love pulses, permeating the cosmos. Our life is governed by our intelligence and that particular intelligence may relate to a class of persons with identical qualities. On earth they exhibit similar traits and in atmosphere, they radiate identical vibrations, whose reflections are enclosed into separate circles in outer space. All of this is the exact duplication of the mind that each entity consciously exhibits in grades of qualities, which correspondingly places them in their respective circles of identical radiations (colours) or the conscious-levels.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear little-self

This is the " Short Story Sharing" of Lit Net Forums. Much as we all appreciate your contribution, this is neither a story nor short. Perhaps you might care to put it in the Philosophy section.

Best regards
M.

----------


## little-self

the wise forum shifted this section to short stories thread

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear little-self

If in the view of Lit Net Forum this is a "short story," my only observation will be that I hope it has a happy ending!

On a more serious note, it would be appreciated if you can give some background to these stories by expounding on their originator, Sri Sathya Sai Baba. He regarded himself as the reincarnation of Sai Baba of Shirdi, an even more interesting personality in whose own teachings he combined elements of Hinduism and Islam. This in itself was quite a bold move, considering the sometimes exclusive interpretive nature of these faiths.

Best regards
M.

----------


## little-self

Joy 
Simply by knowing the difference between good and bad and thereafter performing only those actions which bear fruitful result, our mind is able to generate only joy: that is, when we have elevated our consciousness (gross) to intelligence-level our mind turns into pure-consciousness (intelligence)! First let the mind sustain this state of joy permanently, that is, twenty-four hours a day; in all the three states of the body i.e., waking sleeping, dreamless state!
Until we become the master of our-self, that we have understood all aspects of our mind and our senses are in our control, we cannot hope to transfer the benefits of our actions to others, so let us be, first, selfish and only thereafter selfless: Selfless, sacrifice, service to humanity are big words, but when we have transformed these words into practice, they bring joy into our minds!
When our mind has realized its state of perfect intelligence, that means the knowledge of the self and the world at large, it beeps in joy. The state of intellect cannot make us happy, as its role is limited, only to tell us what is good or bad! 
But first of all we have to be extremely selfish and self-centered to realize our aim of self-joy (happiness)! 
You don't have to do anything to be happy, because it is already there in you. You are of the nature of happiness, for we have been trying to weed out all the unwanted and irrelevant data/information/disinformation- n/super-imposition from our memory cells (gross-consciousness). And what ultimately is left, is the state of mind that is described as joyful.

----------


## little-self

Right & Wrong
We perform different actions for different purposes and their affects are registered on individuals, society and humanity in various ways. The actions undertaken by the body, give pleasure-pain, to the individuals only. Whereas the influences of our thoughts, cause good-bad effects on the society as a whole But there are third category of actions, which are generated by our conscience via intelligence, whose effect are universal and their nature is in right or wrong.

----------


## ayatinstitute

I just love your stories.They lead me into them and here I am.

----------


## little-self

Talk Syndrome
We should talk less and listen more. We are basically, learners. No one has mastered the nature, so what is there to talk. 
Even Masters, who are aware, use it very wisely. 
They know it tarnishes the language of their thoughts.
They communicate in subtle ways for they know human vocabulary is incomplete to express nature and 
It also wastes precious energy. To preserve energy and to prevent quarrels, embarrassment, spreading of ignorance
It should be used minimally only to convey what is most essential, not to impress others!

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

A wise man said to me long ago, take the cotton wool out of your ears, and put in in your mouth! Listen twice as often, as you talk.

Warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Wise words.

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

When there is no thought, there is no mind, when there is no mind, there is no ego.


Warmest regards dear brother, Michael.

----------


## little-self

Essence of positive tendencies is conscience:
Every aspect has its inherent qualities of good and bad. Like brightness of a day and darkness of a night. We know, it is because of the position of earth towards the sun resulting in distinction of day or night. But going beyond the sphere of the earth, there exists only brightness. So as long as we are in the grip of our senses, we have the sense of good or bad, but when dawn of knowledge awakens within us, we go beyond the realm of the mind; good and bad aspects lose their bearing. Everything appears in its original (normal) form. 
Explaining it in a day to day vocabulary, whatever is done for the benefit of others, without any personal motive attached is good. And that which is done for our selfish motive is bad.

----------


## little-self

Good and Bad
Good and bad, are the natural consequences of our actions 
(Though) Body performs them, (but) it is the mind that commands them through the senses
Faculty of intelligence discriminates between good and bad.
But by discrimination intellect weeds our bad (ignorance) and
- fructifies the good, which is always for the betterment of others

----------


## little-self

Our 'person' is divided 
Our 'person' is divided into physical and subtle parts. Body organs, senses and brain belong into physical part. Any action performed by this physical entity results in pleasure or pain, gain or loss etc. Then comes the memory and intellect, which are known as the subtle bodies (gross-consciousness) the memory carries the impressions and sounds of the activities performed by our sense organs and thereafter sense of discrimination synthesizes those impressions into good and bad, happiness and sorrow, this indicates that whereas body and its parts bring in pleasure or pain, subtle bodies induce happiness or sorrow. When we are able to segregate and eliminate bad and sorrow, only pleasure and happiness remain and sustain our physical and subtle bodies.

----------


## little-self

Pure Intellect
Our actions produce only good and bad fruits, so our mind (present conscious) is full of the impressions, which it had induced via the senses and its vehicle, the body had fulfilled its dictates by actually translating them into actions. But when we are capable to discriminate between good and bad, then its faculty of intellect is fully activated and we know there is nothing as good and bad, it is only our ignorance that transiently depicts its obverse and reverse sides. When we know the difference between good and bad then automatically its supposedly obverse and reverse sides vanish, and then, in our mind, only pure intellect reigns. Our conscious at this stage is permeated by intellect only!

----------


## M Kirkpatrick

Good day dear brother, is pure intellect so really pure? Consider the breakdown of the word thus; Ignoring-Numinosity-Truth-Eludes-Leaving-Little-Elemental-Clumps-Truth.=INTELLECT! Would you consider unconditional love of the itellect or of the spirit?

warmest regards Michael.

----------


## little-self

Intellect is composite of stability, truth, interest, yoga, mighty powers, still it is the gist of these qualities, which are all acquired, hence relating only to ephemeral world, i.e., transitory! Whereas love is the reflection of bliss which is an attribute of spirit (3attributes of spirit=Existence (Being)-Awareness-Bliss)
Pleasure is of body&senses
Joy/Happiness of mental state (intellect)
Love(bliss) of casual state (spirit)
Hope the above explains your query, Brother!

----------


## little-self

Consciousness
The way we cant control the nature, same way, we cant control our mind. By controlling nature we would assume the power of its creation, which is unimaginable. The very process of nature lies in its own unique faculty of consciousness. Like it, the process of life on earth planet is based on consciousness. Whole existence, including living beings, is conscious and our existence is also conscious. Mind is nothing else but the faculty of consciousness by which we are able to observe our existence and that of the world.

----------


## little-self

Old Habits Die Hard.
It is very easy to shed old habits and substitute with fresh ones. Our mind has a glaring weakness and we must exploit it to our benefit. It has an exasperating nature of repetition. It does not easily forego old associations and goes again and again to a familiar spot, person or a favorite dish. It’s this nature, which creates a crop of habits in us. Here a little bit of auto-suggestion can also help us. We can willfully lead it to its nature of repetition but now we have substituted new spots, persons and dishes. Instead of a brothel, we lead it to religious places; instead of bad company, we have substituted the company of wise persons; and in place of non-veg we are feeding it a vegetarian food. Initially, it would not like this change but repeated ‘visits’ to new changes and by constant reminder before going to sleep, would wear it round and it would compromise to new changes and adopt them as new habits. The best way is to conduct a daily session of ‘dead posture’ (savaasna) of one hour duration, during the evening time. But this should be a regular practice and always undertaken at the same time and place.
After being free from day’s routine, lie on a hard bed and relax your body, exactly like a dead body. Extend your arms and legs sideways and start slow breathing. While relaxing, focus your mind in the centre of the forehead; just above the center of the eye brows, slightly towards the right eye brow. After keeping your body inert for twenty minutes, start feeding your mind the new changes or habits, you want it to adopt. Always take only one subject during the session, and repeat that again and again. Initially, the mind revolts, but don’t lose heart, start with positive discrimination and feed the mind the benefits, the new change would bring into your life. Continue this for another eighteen minutes and then stop. Lie for another twelve minutes then revive your body firstly by d-concentrating the mind from your forehead. Bring slow movements to your limbs. Take forceful breaths and lie on your right side. After a minute sit cross legged for some time and open your yes. Continue this practice for some days and you would be surprised about the results. Your life pattern would be changed markedly. The idea is to give some rest to the mind as we do with the body (during sleep).

----------


## little-self

Realms Beyond 
It is not possible to achieve the state of pure-intellect without proper guidance from the conscience. Intelligence on its own cannot evaluate its authenticity Moreover, each aspect of mind gets elevated to the next higher one after attaining perfection with activated consciousness of the upper state. In other words the extension of thought process (consciousness) is possible only when the present store of data in memory chambers is fully activated and with their help latent memory-cells are made conscious too. Similarly, with the assistance of our acquired knowledge we discover/invent new areas in the field of science and widen our scope of knowledge. Thus, either in the field of mind's extension or material progression, it is the latent knowledge that opens up the realms beyond.

----------


## little-self

A person should have normal reactions to normal situations. One should be able to rejoice at the happiness of others, weep in sorrows of others, share pleasure or pain with others. Share their agonies and be ecstatic in their musical renditions. Appreciate their tastes and ignore their foul smells. Give good vibrations in spite of bad one’s coming to us. In nut-shell, we must share in their grief and joy and forget their deficiencies. It is the way for enriching our emotional treasure, sensitivities and energy channels stretched to the optimum levels, thereby enlivening pleasure fields which would next lead us to joy state.

----------


## little-self

The essence of positive tendencies is conscience.
Every aspect has its inherent qualities of good and bad. Like brightness of a day and darkness of a night. We know, it is because of the position of earth towards the sun resulting in distinction of day or night. But going beyond the sphere of the earth, there exists only brightness. So as long as we are in the grip of our senses, we have the sense of good or bad, but when dawn of knowledge awakens within us, we go beyond the realm of the mind; good and bad aspects lose their bearing. Everything appears in its original (normal) form. 
Explaining it in a day to day vocabulary, whatever is done for the benefit of others, without any personal motive attached is good. And that which is done for our selfish motive is bad.

----------


## little-self

Normal State
Waves of civilizations have existed for some time and vanished forever, making no improvement or advance in the journey of mankind. Results are before us, like animals we were in stone-age, bestial we still are in the end of twentieth century. We must remember, how many wars, and conflicts took place during foregone century: How many millions of people were killed in those wars’? If the words, such as mind, conscience, religion intellect, wisdom, should etc., had any effect, would we be so, as we are today? Whatever thought, philosophy we may flout, it is for our leisure and consumption only. We have learnt nothing from them and we will learn nothing in future, human journey began in gross and it will end in gross.
If we establish in extreme consciousness of objective world or feel it through senses in normal and balanced condition, then we would realise that Nature or its objects are vested with three qualities of Truth (Purity), Happiness (material world), and pleasure (gross/sensual); and it (nature) is made up of particles which are composed of both positive and negative energy. These energy fields of positive/negative are highly susceptible to the type of life we lead and these can also superficially, charge our life style by the implementation of artificial means.
The three qualities of truth, passion and sloth (Sato, Rajo and Tamo) are equally vested in nature and its objects. But energy charge in objects can increase or decrease by outer/inner influences. Living a balanced normal life, one assumes a quality life of truth (righteousness); around him, positive field expands, but if sensual tendencies take over, negative field expands and one leads a lower life than the normal.
I mean, if we do not keep our energy fields balanced by keeping our senses in normal conditions without instigating them to extreme heights by artificial means of intoxicants, drugs etc., we are liable to increase our field of negative charge and lead ourselves towards degradation. That is, when positive field increases by artificial means, we are superficially happy. And when negative charge increases, we are living a life of perversion. Artificial happiness and superficial perversion both are not normal states. And if we live in acquired states, these are not a normal.

----------


## little-self

Name just one master who mastered any one of the branches of Nature and had duplicated that in totality through the medium of art or science!
Not even the renowned scientists have completely uncovered the mysteries in their chosen fields. We hardly know a fraction of Nature as yet!

----------


## little-self

If we do not keep our energy fields balanced by keeping our senses in normal conditions without instigating them to extreme heights by artificial means of intoxicants, drugs etc., we are liable to increase our field of negative charge and lead ourselves towards degradation. That is, when positive field increases by artificial means, we are superficially happy. And when negative charge increases, we are living a life of perversion. Artificial happiness and superficial perversion both are not normal states. And if we live in acquired states, these are not a normal.

----------


## little-self

Happiness
You don't have to do anything to be happy, because it is already there in you. You are of the nature of happiness, for we have been trying to weed out all the unwanted and irrelevant data/information/disinformation/super-imposition from our memory cells (gross-consciousness). And what ultimately is left, is the state of mind that is described as joyful.

----------


## little-self

As soon as the scope of our conscious expands the previously inactivated memory cells or unknown material objects, are activated, the additional knowledge makes our memory cells understand better the world around us, then the recently activated consciousness becomes redundant (understood) and the prevailing state of consciousness is the observer and the redundant or the understood materials are the observed. In the present case, it is the faculty of intelligence of mind which discriminates the data of our activated consciousness and differentiates between the good and bad.

----------


## little-self

Attachment 
Attachment is the quality of the senses so whatever attracts, they attach themselves to that. Mere attachment does not satisfy them and they involve more and more with them, so much so, entire species of that object becomes prey to their hunger of attachment. In fact their capacity to eat, see, hear, smell and touch is very limited, even then their hunger for more and more becomes insatiable. Sense organs cant devour much, but imaginary hunger of subtle senses is inexhaustible. Whatever that they physically cant indulge in, they possess them through mind (subtle senses), which in real sense is an imaginary aspect of mind, is its imaginary personality that is known as Ego. The imaginary person that grabs the attractive objects of the ephemeral world is the negative aspect of our tendencies, known as Ego that tries to satiate the hunger of the subtle senses, which actually does not exist! Its (ego) hunger is as imaginary as is its enjoyment as neither the hunger, nor its enjoyment or the actual grabbing of the objects is real. Thus ego is an imaginary form quite away from the real, whose writ is established by its negative agents (envy, hatred, passion, anger, greed, attachment) and its sway is enlarged with the tools of mundane powers and imagination. All actions which originate from that person (ego charged) are not real or fruitful. But selfish and non-productive because those actions were generated by a false person, whose existence was prompted by the insatiable senses, whose hunger was as imaginary as its existence. Actions prompted by a false person, or false notions, cant fructify into noble actions.

----------


## little-self

Our present social structure is based on the weak and sandy pillars of pride, selfishness, greed, lust, envy and attachments. A few have-all are controlling the social fabrics of the society, a boon of material progress. Old values, which were life source of our character, have given way to new taboos, conventions, and etiquette. A neolithic is ruling the roost. Bribe, corruption, hush money, commission and political jugglery is rampant. Scandals, involving thousands of cores are a common feature of society. The tragedy is, nobody, bothers as everyone is busy in making a quick buck and hell with others. A sense of morass has enveloped over social structure, which once had rich traditions of cultural inheritance, customs and values of life. That is why our society is not producing worthwhile scholars, artists, musicians, sculptors, dancers and litterateurs. Today society is producing rich men, industrialists, managers, evil geniuses, corrupt bureaucrats and politicians. Sanitary, industrial chemical waste along with war machines is polluting atmosphere and the topography. A regions topography with its resources and atmosphere play an equally important role in our genetics, inherited traits and people of that area are identical in their behavior, customs, dialects, dress, designs, art, music and literally excellence. Agrarian people of Punjab are different from their brothers settled in mineralogical areas of Assam and Bihar. Even their body structures, color, mental set up is quiet at variance. Advance in industrial age has caused waste of natural habitat, pollution in atmosphere and waste of natural habitat. Pollution in atmosphere is causing us immerse harm. Our senses are absorbing polluted water and chemically treated food grains. Wrong living styles, voluptuous tastes, all are playing havoc. Raw energy being used in the operation of industry, vehicles and for domestic purposes, is undoing our immunity levels. Hence, pollution of the body and its senses by sensual life, wrong ethics plus external effect of polluted atmosphere, are really making us, half human beings. Thats why our perspectives have changed.
Similarly, money power has assumed a paramount importance in our society. Our values were based upon character, charity, sacrifice, compassion, kindness and virtue, but modern society has created its own values of money. Everything is scaled in money. A mans standing is measured by the number of banglows, cars, planes, he possess or by the number of fabulous accounts he keeps in foreign banks, by number of racks of jeweler he hoards, collection of paintings of old master, of which their outlines he knows not or by the lavish parties he arranges. Against these few have all eighty percent population of poor countries is below poverty line, though statistics tell us otherwise. Eighty percent of their time, energy and resources are spent, just for providing themselves square meals a day and a roof to sleep under. Naturally, their life is controlled by the nightmarish money, which seems to elude them. Although they are under the curse of money, a majority of have-nots wear the ornaments of old values, traditions, customs, art, music dance and other aesthetic aspect of life. This majority is the life force that unites us to our ethical past and through them we have a glimpse of our gone by eras, diligently preserved in their unpolluted minds, artisans hands, dancing bodies, harmonious voices and literally works. Their aesthetic vibrations are counter checking the polluting environments. Religion, which at one time, molded our character, rather every aspect of our daily life and helped us in the attainment of inner qualifies of life and ultimately enlightened ourselves as you put it, to cosmic consciousness, has made us today, a slave of ourselves. We use religion as support in the achievement of our material gains, sensual gratifications and immoral degradation. A few have-all have taken control of the religious institutions and are diabolically ruining our standard of values. Religious holy texts, scripts, have been forgotten and thrown to the gutter and in their place, a rig morale of ritualism, Tantric cult, and sham short-cut-ways of salvation are in vogue. Thousands of cores are being collected in the name of religion and their controllers are encasing, shamelessly, the religious sentimental of the foreigners, neo-rich and the poor majority of the people. I have seen all these with my own eyes and have been, often their victim due to their excellent salesmanship. They promise quick deliverance and this suits the present man, as he is in hurry, in the fulfillment of his desires. For instant services, he is ready to pay the asking price.

----------


## little-self

First step is the most difficult one. But the trail you leave behind shall be followed by the coming generations, not that such trails do not exist already. Too many, for too many, paths are available, each promises green pastures in the realms beyond but not two of them look alike. So in this journey, each one makes one’s own trail and finds the goal alone. Others may guide us, show us directions but their directions are according to the capacity/ability of their tools, with which they had made the trails. Every path leads to individual goal. The journey is very strenuous and lonesome, but rewarding. Take courage and plunge, we may find the way. But, first let us sharpen our tools so that we cut away the unwanted weeds and pursuer our goal.

----------


## little-self

Every aspect has its inherent qualities of good and bad. Like brightness of a day and darkness of a night. We know, it is because of the position of earth towards the sun resulting in distinction of day or night. But going beyond the sphere of the earth, there exists only brightness. So as long as we are in the grip of our senses, we have the sense of good or bad, but when dawn of knowledge awakens within us, we go beyond the realm of the mind; good and bad aspects lose their bearing. Everything appears in its original (normal) form. 
Explaining it in a day to day vocabulary, whatever is done for the benefit of others, without any personal motive attached is good. And that which is done for our selfish motive is bad.

----------


## little-self

Forget about God, concentrate only on yourself. For your realization do you need a place of worship! Billion and billions of rupees have been spent on building places of worship in this country. For centuries country men of this nation had been investing their fortunes in building temples which every invader ransacked and looted. If only they had avoided this colossal waste which ultimately filled the coffers of the invaders and instead invested that wealth for the betterment of its people no invader would have dared to attack and loot this country. But despite this all, ignorant people of this country willfully wasted their resources in the restoration of temples rather than in the building of the Nation. This country had vast resources but religious heads amassed them in temples for their selfish gains by exploiting the common folks. These religious heads became so powerful that they created their own chiefdoms and ruled like kings. Their exploitation of poor was so systematic that they installed religious regimentation by way of ritualism in every sphere of their lives. Right from birth to death services of priests were needed to perform religious rites. Fear of death, calamity, misfortunes, and sorrows were the basic tools and they (Priests) devised rituals for their own amelioration. By this way their grip on their people was complete. They exploited them, from birth to death, not only their grains, free services and wealth but their lives also. People not only surrendered their hard earned grains for the temples but fought for their defense against every invader. None fought against the defense of this country.
Had these resources been utilized in improving the lot of the poor people of this country, it would have ushered in an affluent society and a wealthy country.

----------


## little-self

of the 83, 99,999 species of living beings, only man eats cooked food. Please note, when I use the word man it includes woman, of course. Also we eat meat of living beings. It is unnatural to eat cooked food and kill animals and eat them. It was natural to eat meat, when man was evolving from animal state but when he has come of age after living through so many civilizations, matured through as many cultures, is it wise for him to behave like animals? At least, we must imitate animals and eat not to gorge our bellies and satisfy our palates but to just sustain them.
Our tongue is the most important step in the advancement of man, in his journey to realization. It has two functions to discharge. It tastes and talks. For its tastes, it impels man (or it is the mind that does the dictating) to place before it scores of courses of food. Highly qualified chefs are engaged to prepare delicious dishes, extravagantly decorated on vast dining tables. For a table of four, nearly a fortune is spent, enough for a poor family to live on for a year. But to what purpose, all this labor when all that is eaten shall be out of the body as waste, whose smell its producer cannot stand? Too much eating is also harmful for the upkeep of the body. It ushers in many desires. Gluttons live not long. Moreover, it keeps the man in the shackles of sense organs. It breeds negative (Tamasic) tendencies. No glutton has ever made into a genius or a master. So, we should take food according to necessity, only to satisfy our hunger of bodies, not quench the inexhaustible hunger of taste.
The second function of tongue is the faculty of talk. The original purpose of speech was to communicate our needs and share our experiences. We graduated from sign language to talk and to present day languages. We shall discuss about the evolution from sound to scripts, later. Now we shall confine ourselves to its physical functions only. Now we go on talking and talking, blabbering out meaningless talk, which has no relevance to our existence. We have devalued its significance and use it simply to mesmerize others. It was meant to convey the beauty in the symphony of nature. Sweetness was it nature and sweet, musical words should come from it in place of vulgar vocabulary. We should talk less and listen more. We are basically, learners. No one has mastered the nature, so what is there to talk. Even Masters, who are aware, use it very wisely. They know it tarnishes the language of their thoughts. They communicate in subtle ways for they know human vocabulary is incomplete to express nature and it also wastes precious energy. To preserve energy and to prevent quarrels, embarrassment, spreading of ignorance, it should be used minimally only to convey what is most essential, not to impress others.

----------


## little-self

Eyes are mere organs. They can only see but cannot react. It is the faculty of sight in them that makes them see, so is the sense of sight that observes but is also cannot have pleasure as it lacks qualities of discrimination. Sight itself is incapable to decide whether a scene or an object is pleasing or displeasing. It is again the mind that enjoys the pleasure. In food also, it was the mind not the tongue that enjoys. Eyes and tongue have their reactions: Eyes react to all the elements, wind, cold, heat, water, etc. and they flutter accordingly. These are biological reactions which do not induce pleasure.
In food also when we eat some dish, tongue only tastes its sweetness/sourness and immediately sends message to the brain. Mind discriminates the tastes and decides which dish the most was deliciously prepared. It is the mind that does the comparison and develops its standards. It is the mind that impels sense of smell and taste and induces watering of the tongue.
Some way ears, nose, hands are also discharging the functions of the body. Their faculties of hearing, smell and touch are the communicating tools of the mind. You take away the mind; the bearer is immediately bereft of his friends. A fool though, tastes, smells, hears, touches and sees but he does not enjoy and discriminate their fruits. He does not derive pleasure out of them.
Whenever our sense organs discharge any act, their subtle bodies (senses) convey their experiences to the brain which stores all data collected through sense organs. It is the mind that does the comparison and sets it definition of pleasure.It is the mind that seeks pleasure, sense organs or senses play the role of tools/observation only!

----------


## little-self

Repeat

----------


## little-self

But alas nothing is changed even now! In place of priests, political lords have taken over this country and in the name of socialism they are fleecing the poor and filling their own coffers. Goons, ruffians are ruling today. They are feeding the poor with tall slogans but in return are erecting tall buildings for themselves by swindling the national resources and massive foreign aid. (Till the early nineties India needed massive foreign aid but only a pittance came-by but with a lot of strings) 
For the last two thousand years Indias society has been ruthlessly fleeced by its own people, whether in the garb of priests or politicians or by foreign invaders by exploiting its major weakness of religion. Religion has been the cause of its downfall. If it were to resurrect itself again, it shall have to forego its religious inheritance and adopt the western system otherwise it is doomed.
Master, if religion were to go, what would replace it?
The Reality my dear child! was the calm reply of the Master.

----------


## little-self

Story part Culled from "Quest In Reality"
It was late evening. Shadows of trees had blended with the darkness of the impending night. Sound of creepers was chilled by the occasional howls of jackals. The surroundings had completely been enveloped by the darkness of night but the cascading water of the river was breaking its spell of weirdness.
Suddenly sounds of barking dogs were rapidly approaching the river. A group of nude women, each holding the leash of a dog encircled an object lying, half-submerged in the stream water.
‘Girls stay away; let me see what the trouble is with this gent!
A full-grown woman, her hair cascading to her hips was giving orders to the group. Obviously she was the leader of the group.
‘But Mam, why are you trying to spoil our night bath. Dark nights come after such a pretty long time! Let the ‘bast …d’ enjoy his night cap…’
‘No, you do what I say. The poor man may be dead! You can all go. Have your fun and reach the estate. But don’t pinch your lips.
She watches the group of twelve young girls, all in late teens, disappearing in the dark woods. They were not the only ones in hurry; even dogs were straining their leashes to leave the place,
She patted her favorites dog Sultana, a pure Doberman. They both overturned the man, who was lying on his stomach with his lower body in the water. She felt for his pulse.
Good God, he is alive! Here Sultana, nudge the guy and give me a helping hand, we must carry him home. She started massaging his chest, his numb hands, after she had taken out his heavy body to the riverbank. Ten minutes body heat revived the half-chilled man and he opened his eyes. He tried to speak. His lips moved but no voice came out.
‘Now try to stand on your legs. You are o.k. don’t worry. You are in safe hands. Here give me your hand and try to move. My house is nearby, be a sport and make a try. Bravo, you are my real man. I am sure, you will make it’. All the time she was bucking his spirits. The man was quite lost. He seemed quite oblivious of his surroundings. 
Had he been in his senses, he might have come to know the woman on whose slender but strong shoulders, he was putting his hand, the right arm he had woven around her slim waste, was the most beautiful women of her times. Her body charms were a craze in the manly world .She was the most sought after women and there were men, wealthy men, who were ready to squander their fortune in return of her favors.
But she had forsaken their world and settled in the woods. She had built her retreat in a small valley; Forty Kilometers away from Kulu (Himachal Pradesh. India), in the direction of Inner Seraj, she had bought a small valley including the hills surrounding her privacy. No road or a pathway pierced her valley. So, she was living a life of complete isolation. To the outside world she had become a legend in her early twenties.
At nineteen, While still a final year student of M.A. (Philosophy), She was crowned Miss Universe. The glare of her popularity broke her Indian bonds and she became the hottest model of her times. She first posed for Playboy and later became the Revlon model earning 1million pounds a year on contract. She pulled in more than 50000 pounds a year on other assignment. She was the most beautiful model with the body statistics, 5’9” tall and a cool 34”24”35”where it mattered.
She was highly conscious of her beauty and she exploited the charms of her vitals to the maximum limits and extracted the highest price for their exposure. She went to the extremes to out-sex and out-sell other rivals in the trade.
But she had her grey cells too. Being constantly under the blaze of lights, her nude body, though sent thrills into the male bodies, began to give her sleepless nights. She had completely lost her freedom. She was made to wear tailor-made clothes, cosmetics; even the wave of her limbs was controlled by the cameraman. Except during sleep, her entire life was lived on the whims of others. The only property, which earned her a fortune, her body, was handled in merciless manners. She often felt herself an animal on auction. Her pent up feelings mostly found a release in strange beds and she was left with morning hang-ups. She felt nausea on each night out. 
She had dated with many matinee idols but her excursions with them proved most tasteless and afterward she always felt shallow inside. Before each meeting, she felt dizzy heights but her experience in bed rewarded her bitter longing in her body.
Day and night, she was obsessed with the body. Her trade was her body and to keep up her price, she kept it fit by spending hours in gyms, saloons, water pools and health clubs. Living in its care she had completely been obsessed by it. In her thought, only her body existed. And she amassed a fortune on its account. She got everything out of it except body love. She was ever hungry and was ever in the look out of satisfying its demands.cont........

----------


## little-self

Thought she had become immune to the hungry looks of her admirers but in the privacy of her bedrooms, she felt lonely and yearned for a powerful hold of her body by the loving hands of a lover.
After five years in the States, she packed up. She might have been unwise in the selection of her lovers but was shrewd in her investments, which paid her rich dividends, at the time her departure to India. She also knew when to quit. As soon as she got whiff that her graph showed downward rating she immediately decided to renounce her flood-lit life and seek the regions of pleasures and she could afford now to choose her lovers, at her own leisure.
She brought the man, still in half-coma state to her home. She laid him in one of her guest rooms. The girls had not as yet returned. She took off his sagging clothes and covered him with blankets and put the heaters on.
After half-an-hour when the girls had been ushered in their rooms, she brought a hot cup of coffee for the man.
She uncovered his nakedness and gasped at what she saw. Here was the real man, after all! Such a handsome symbol of man, she had not dreamed of even! Even in sleep, he looked wonderful and she could not resist fondling him. She caressed his whole body and leisured him mouthfuls. He stirred with the warmth of a warm body and stared blankly. 
‘Here, drink a hot cup of coffee, you will feel better’. She raised him supporting his neck with her left arm. While he was sipping coffee, she was appraising his beauty
He just stared blankly but she could not resist the pent up lava of her feelings which she had suppressed for the last five years. She surrendered herself to her passions and took him in her arms. Her warm caresses revived his body and he willingly yielded to her demands. She reached the heights of passion, hence unknown to her, and cried loudly in ecstasy. But she was going and going with no holds barred and was trying to fill her with all the lost moments of her life, just in one go. She never had achieved orgasms of this intensity earlier in her life; as such this experience was novel for her. Out of exhaustion she lay in his arms. 
Hearing her cries, girls had crowded before her door but seeing their madam happy in the game of love, they left. But she was unaware of their presence or departure. 
………….


Three days complete rest recouped him and again he was roaming the woods but always in the company of two guards; a pair of pet Doberman, which never let him cross the boundary wall of wires. He was completely free but always watched. It was unnecessary as he himself was lost to the outside world. His world had been confined to the Kamani Estates. He had vainly tried to locate his bearings but to no avail. It was one way affair. While he was searching his identity in the smoke of his mind, Kmani was passionately laboring his body. Of one thing, though, he became aware that he had a responsive body and it was also actively, associating in the classic techniques Kamani was discovering on it.
Now, while sitting in the shades of plants, he was assessing his personality. He was of robust built, fair in complexion possessing a knowledgeable mind. He could remember enormous glossary of names relating to almost all the classics and their masters. He was satisfied about his learning past. But he could not place the identity to which it belonged because he was convinced; his past identity seemed fairly learned and wide based. There was not a subject, he was not aware of now Rather, he could talk for hours together with Kamani and her girls. All of them were trained in one discipline or another. He felt at home while in discussion with each of them.
‘Have you recalled your past’? Kamani enquired while sitting near him. He had noticed her coming. She was wearing see through swimming panties. She was s gorgeous woman, with long flowing hair, veiling a most beautiful body. He simply loved her body. He was so much enamored of it, he could never resist her approaches, which invariably she initiated, and not that he needed any prompting. 
‘Frankly, I am a lost man. I seem to possess every faculty of my past except my memory relating to my previous life’s identity. He had a big frown on his big face which was a painful reminder to Kamani as if he was not happy with her environs and was trying to dig out his past to escape his present.
‘Tell me honestly, am I living in my past or in a conscious dream world? How old do I look to you?
‘Please don’t strain your brain, it is not good. About your age, I can’t guess. Sometimes you look in your thirties but while happy in my embrace, you appear only somewhere near twenty five …’ She led him to the jumping board, for a graceful dive in the cold waters cascading down from icy hill tops.

----------


## little-self

Kamani had chosen a good spot. It was a closed valley, far off from the city life. Even mountain people had inhibition to niche their paths through this valley. It was forbidden area and they had numerous tales to tell about their missing goats, cows and even little children. Often their young girls were not spared and they found them laden with unknown spirits if they happened to cross this valley. All of them knew it was a ghost valley.
All this suited to Kamani, who for her experiments needed this type of a lonely spot.
One night after a vigorous walks in the woods in nude, except for a stiletto tagged along the dog leash, Kamani and the ‘man’ whom she had nicknamed as Dev, were lying in contended half-sleep after passing through ecstatic levels of passions.
‘Kamani I know you are not a witch or weird, nor a lunatic despot. You are on to something; perhaps that something is an extension of your ‘idea’ leading to achievement of human happiness through the practical means of blossoming (activating) the senses to their optimum levels. I can also observe that sex is not an important factor in your ‘philosophy’ but simply the last post, from where you want to jump in the realm of your state.
‘Dev, you have guessed rightly. Human senses are the key to happiness. Mere indulging in sensual bouts leads to disruption of lives, un-fulfillment of desire mar relationship and is the major cause of human afflictions that has brought so much misery to us that we are unable to function as normal human being. Cultural disintegrations, wars, genocide, rape, torture, corruption, all this is because of absence of happiness in our lives. We are told, human body is the epitome of evolution and it has come to us, passing through endless destruction of matter. Naturally, their affects have passed on to us. I want to devise methodology by which we could use these very ‘affects’ for our betterment. Psychiatrists tell us mind is the root cause of our present conditions. And if mind is in balance we can live normal lives. As mind is composed of the ‘data’ fed by our senses, indicates that whatever is fed to the mind is not balanced; meaning incomplete or distorted ‘data’ has been sent. So why not correct the very source of mind! I mean the senses. If we could somehow clean the sieves which let through only distorted view of the world and make our senses completely free of clogs in their sieves, which block the inflow/outflow of energy (electricity), the results would be wonderful!
‘How do you propose to accomplish this delicate ‘experiment’ of yours? Your hypothesis, on the face of it, looks viable’. He wanted to encourage her.
‘It is a long experiment. I have divided it into two parts. The first part involves only the girls and in second stage, I become the medium. My main theory is based on the electrical-current that originates from spinal cord and passes on to all the organs via nerves to muscles. As electricity has two qualities of ‘positive’ and ‘negative’ thus entire body is divided in nine poles of positive, negative and neutral; head (including forehead) diaphragm (including upper parts of both hands) thighs form position zones; collarbones to upper lip, pelvic and including wrist area of both hands are zones of negative (current). Upper lip to eyebrows, navel, knees to ankles, fall in neutral zones; feet are the negative pole of the brain.
What I am working on, is quite simple. I am activating the muscles to their optimum level, by passing through them energy, under controlled conditions and maintaining the body temperature at 110 degree Fahrenheit.’
‘Kamani, are you really doing it?
‘Dev, I have already completed the first part of my experiment. All the girls have been able to absorb 110 F. You should not underestimate my girls. My experiments have revived their youth and now they all look in their teens, whereas they are in the age group of late twenties …
‘How have you been able to achieve these fantastic results? Sorry, for interruption.
‘But Dev, you have become serious by lying limp. Give me a little praise by appreciating my beauty which is yearning to your sensual touch. A little probing and I will be, on to my lecture again. But dear me, don’t get up, be besides me. 
‘A marvel of physical sciences, I pay my compliments to you and offer the services of my humble body to the fulfillment of your desires. My body matters not before the charms of your luscious zones. Pray, don’t devour me, my past is already lost, present may not be drowned in you.’
‘Dev, your real charm lies in your simplicity. Dressed, you look sloppy, indifferent and common place. But in natural dress, you are devastatingly adorable. Similarly, when mum, you give the impression of a simpleton but you have the sharpest mind if involved in any discussion. No interruption now please. I will continue my dialogue but I warn you I will stop the moment you stop … Dev, one day I will overwhelm you’.

----------


## little-self

Dev thought she was a strange woman. Whole day she was busy and performing the chores of her vast estates. Sometimes she would go to the woods for three-four hours. She was impeccably dressed, in simple but elegant manner. She seemed devoid of emotions. But her passions overtook her and she willingly surrendered before them. Or she was using him as one of the tools in her laboratory of experiments. Whatever it was, she looked earnestly dedicated to her cause and systematically was pursuing it. She was not a scientist but a genius in the research of physical perfection.
‘Ah, you are sliding away; keep your mind on me.’ She lightly kissed him and continued again …’
‘As I was telling my girls are not ordinary human beings. Each one had achieved laurels, in her profession. They are the cream of the world, in beauty, brain and sensual accomplishments. They are extraordinarily more developed in the faculty of their senses. Their powers of smell, taste, hearing, sight and touch are ten times clearer than the best in the world. I could pick only twelve women from all over the world. But one thing is common in all of them: none is competent in more than two faculties. Not any two are similar. Out of these ten girls are novices who have undergone the first part of my experiment and the remaining two, which you might have observed by the reddish outfits, are the seniors who are rather my co-sharers. They were the best in their respective disciplines.
For the last one year, I have been slowly and slowly injecting in them, under the trained supervision of my partners, dozes of energy till their bodies were able to stand the temperature of 110 F. Now all the ten are able to maintain this level of temperature for the duration of three to five minutes. In the remaining two months of their first year course, they shall be able to enhance their duration to twelve minutes and that is their limit. After that not only they will live for over hundred years but shall be able to keep the same looks and personality provided they don’t overstep their regimentation …’
‘But how you figure in all this?’ She immediately kissed him fully in the mouth to shut him up.
‘Don’t hurt me. She whispered over his full lips. All of sudden she whimpered in his arms and there was quiet in the room.
Her house, a mansion was not only built aesthetically but seemed a part of the natural surroundings. Though, there were modern gadgets fitted everywhere but the inhabitants did not use them. They were living in natural way. No use of fuel, no electricity, no firewood, absolutely no use of modern facilities. No modern furniture, floors were covered with thick Persian carpets, locally made workable furniture, very sparsely utilized. Only hand-loom cloth was used for curtains, bed sheets and other utilities. There was no kitchen in the house, so use of fuel was out of the question. No cooked food was prepared nor eaten. They were all living on roots, and fruits, grown in the estate. Even dogs were vegetarian.
But for a guest, there was every imaginable luxury in the house. They had their own generation of electricity, from a small dam built on the river, streaming nearby.
Kamani was really on to something serious and the way it looked to Dev, a startling discovery was waiting for the outside world, about which he was unaware.
‘Kamani how is the outside world, if there really exist one?’

----------


## little-self

O.K., I will show a sample of it, right now. So saying she took him to a dark room which looked like an auditorium, reclining chairs were arranged facing a big screen. While entering the room she switched on a few buttons in the backroom. Live pictures came on the screen, sequence-wise. A glassy pent-house in Copenhagen (Sweden): A competition is on for a record of maximum duration of copulation. A live telecast being relayed to whole world by a network of television cameras. Eight couples unknown to each other were taking part. At last, a boy from England, a girl from Paris won by registering time duration of four hours, nineteen minutes. Kamani was acting as commentator. (A real episode) 
Another scene; An Inn outside Paris
A woman alights from a big car, goes in, and pays some money to the man on the counter. He takes her to a room. She is blindfolded with a black ribbon (untying from her hair) and lies down on a cushioned sliding bench. Seven naked men enter and start caressing her body three on each side and the fourth standing at her feet. One by one, each one of them 'service' her body. As the positions are changing, the tempo of caressing, massaging goes a little wild till it reaches a level where instead of gentleness in their touches, roughness is gaining ground. A height is reached when the participants are torturing her with their strong and, gnawing teeth and merciless jerks. She is screaming and screaming but the game does not stop, nor does she want them to stop. Suddenly, she goes limp and lights are put off in the room of the inn. (A real scene but intentionally depicted in brief)
Please stop. I cant bear it. I am feeling sick, where is the bathroom. He goes out running with nausea catching him before he enters the toilet. 
His head was terribly aching but the vomiting would not stop. Kamani was lightly slapping his back. Massaging his abdomen after he had kicked out everything in him, he controlled his guts and followed Kamani to the room.
I warned you not to bother of the outside world. All has gone topsturvy. Sex, money, cruelty, corruption, unhealthy competition, that is the by-word of society everywhere. Forget about the world for the time being at least, till you recover yourself and are ready to face it with the instruments you had developed in your past life and with their help and use, you could face it boldly or could adjust with it. But now you have lost the use of your tools by the loss of memory. So you are not ready yet. Relax and enjoy the nature. Sleep now, I will bring your dinner later or you would rather join us in the lounge.
He nodded and she bid him speedy recovery.
Ah, you are sliding away; keep your mind on me. She lightly kissed him and continued again 
As I was telling my girls are not ordinary human beings. Each one had achieved laurels, in her profession. They are the cream of the world, in beauty, brain and sensual accomplishments. They are extraordinarily more developed in the faculty of their senses. Their powers of smell, taste, hearing, sight and touch are ten times clearer than the best in the world. I could pick only twelve women from all over the world. But one thing is common in all of them: none is competent in more than two faculties. Not any two are similar. Out of these ten girls are novices who have undergone the first part of my experiment and the remaining two, which you might have observed by the reddish outfits, are the seniors who are rather my co-sharers. They were the best in their respective disciplines.
For the last one year, I have been slowly and slowly injecting in them, under the trained supervision of my partners, dozes of energy till their bodies were able to stand the temperature of 110 F. Now all the ten are able to maintain this level of temperature for the duration of three to five minutes. In the remaining two months of their first year course, they shall be able to enhance their duration to twelve minutes and that is their limit. After that not only they will live for over hundred years but shall be able to keep the same looks and personality provided they dont overstep their regimentation 
But how you figure in all this? She immediately kissed him fully in the mouth to shut him up.
Dont hurt me. She whispered over his full lips. All of sudden she whimpered in his arms and there was quiet in the room.
Her house, a mansion was not only built aesthetically but seemed a part of the natural surroundings. Though, there were modern gadgets fitted everywhere but the inhabitants did not use them. They were living in natural way. No use of fuel, no electricity, no firewood, absolutely no use of modern facilities. No modern furniture, floors were covered with thick Persian carpets, locally made workable furniture, very sparsely utilized. Only hand-loom cloth was used for curtains, bed sheets and other utilities. There was no kitchen in the house, so use of fuel was out of the question. No cooked food was prepared nor eaten. They were all living on roots, and fruits, grown in the estate. Even dogs were vegetarian!

----------


## little-self

But for a guest, there was every imaginable luxury in the house. They had their own generation of electricity, from a small dam built on the river, streaming nearby.
Kamani was really on to something serious and the way it looked to Dev, a startling discovery was waiting for the outside world, about which he was unaware.
Kamani how is the outside world, if there really exist one?
O.K., I will show a sample of it, right now. So saying she took him to a dark room which looked like an auditorium, reclining chairs were arranged facing a big screen. While entering the room she switched on a few buttons in the backroom. Live pictures came on the screen, sequence-wise. A glassy pent-house in Copenhagen (Sweden): A competition is on for a record of maximum duration of copulation. A live telecast being relayed to whole world by a network of television cameras. Eight couples unknown to each other were taking part. At last, a boy from England, a girl from Paris won by registering time duration of four hours, nineteen minutes. Kamani was acting as commentator. (A real episode) 
Another scene; An Inn outside Paris
A woman alights from a big car, goes in, and pays some money to the man on the counter. He takes her to a room. She is blindfolded with a black ribbon (untying from her hair) and lies down on a cushioned sliding bench. Seven naked men enter and start caressing her body three on each side and the fourth standing at her feet. One by one, each one of them 'service' her body. As the positions are changing, the tempo of caressing, massaging goes a little wild till it reaches a level where instead of gentleness in their touches, roughness is gaining ground. A height is reached when the participants are torturing her with their strong and, gnawing teeth and merciless jerks. She is screaming and screaming but the game does not stop, nor does she want them to stop. Suddenly, she goes limp and lights are put off in the room of the inn. (A real scene but intentionally depicted in brief)
Please stop. I cant bear it. I am feeling sick, where is the bathroom. He goes out running with nausea catching him before he enters the toilet. 
His head was terribly aching but the vomiting would not stop. Kamani was lightly slapping his back. Massaging his abdomen after he had kicked out everything in him, he controlled his guts and followed Kamani to the room.
I warned you not to bother of the outside world. All has gone topsturvy. Sex, money, cruelty, corruption, unhealthy competition, that is the by-word of society everywhere. Forget about the world for the time being at least, till you recover yourself and are ready to face it with the instruments you had developed in your past life and with their help and use, you could face it boldly or could adjust with it. But now you have lost the use of your tools by the loss of memory. So you are not ready yet. Relax and enjoy the nature. Sleep now, I will bring your dinner later or you would rather join us in the lounge.
He nodded and she bid him speedy recovery.

----------


## little-self

Exactly at 4.00 P.M. there was a sound of bell for dinner. Any serious activity in the house, starting from dinner onward was undertaken in natural way, so he too took off his clothes and proceeded to dinner. All were sitting cross legged on a thick carpet and in the center, were several trays of food stacked with fruits, salads and different kinds of roots. There was no distinction among them. Quality, sincerity, helpfulness, was the behaviors conspicuously displayed in their manners. There bodies were beautiful. It was difficult to put them in grades. Each one seemed to come out of the walls of Khajuraho (a place in India, where all the temples----built during 8th to 12th century AD----are adorned with nude sculptures). The scene was too real to believe.
All turned their eyes towards the incoming guest. They were beholding him the first time in natural attire, like them. His credentials were unbelievable to them. They had seen many contests of Mr. Universe but this specimen of manhood was unique. Some whistled, some groaned and others simply stared in disbelief and wonder. 
Madam, your find is wonderful, really a gem of a man. Please dont be selfish, let us have him sometimes.
He is all yours. Have a go. Before she could complete here sentence, all had encircled him and were kissing, caressing him, hungrily. But he seemed oblivious to their charms and was looking at Kamani, with loving glances.
O.K. girls you have had me enough, now to your meals. My recent experience with the world without has cooled my spirits. We can make our deal some other time. He was jokingly stalling them. But there was firmness in his behavior. They all got the message and let him free.
There was snowing outside. First time he noticed that the walls of the mansion were built with thick sheets of glass. Even the roof had been insulated. That is why, the inside temperature always remained around 25C.
While all had gone, he asked Kamani.
Please tell me if it is a fact that all of them have been through the body temperature at 1100 F.
Come with me. She led him to a spacious room which looked like a sleeping room, spaced with large beds, comfortably cushioned with stylish foams. Each bed could accommodate two occupants. Hanging in middle of each bed, were strange looking rods, as if for support. They were connected to a long range of machines fitted with electronic meters. On the side of each bed was place a computer, linked to the machines.
Kamani pressed some buttons on the machine and lay straight on the bed, nearest to door wall. She held the rods hanging above her chest and again pressed a button camouflaged in each rod. She felt a small jerk and immediately her body began to shine. Quickly she became red. Even her auburn hair turned red.
Now touch me she commanded.
He slowly touched her shoulder and in a split second he was lifted off his feet and smashed against the wall behind him. Quick reflexes saved him.
He again came near and began to touch her face. He began to kiss her. But she warned him through her looks. 
Read the temperature of my body in that computer! 
He took the reading of 110 degree F.
Fantastic, my dear angel Kamani! Saying he kissed her sensual lips but again was pushed back to the wall. But this time he was prepared. When he got up, Kamani was facing him.
O.K. you have burnt your lips, let me see your fingers. Oh, these are also burnt. I am sorry you had to go through it. But it was necessary to win your faith. Come on let me balm your blisters. She put him on the same bed and was lovingly applying the balm of her saliva. He was enjoying the warmth of her body as if it had come direct from the oven. He loved her more.
Kamani, this could be fatal by absorbing so much energy in such a short time.
My prince charming, you provoked me 

----------


## little-self

There are thinkers; they give the best that an intellect can contribute, but of what avail! Idealism in practical life is zero without precept---thought, word and deed! We preach Vedanta being in gross-conscious---to those who are in gross-conscious; we teach others theoretical philosophy of universal-oneness, while being in multiplicity; we prescribe panacea for all human sufferings with heart rending feelings but with no powers to discharge! Alas if words could alleviate the suffering, scriptures could have done the job long-long time ago! Love&regards
Ps addressed to none

----------


## little-self

But what is your source of energy, though you have one huge generator which is hardly in use.
Perhaps you have not gone to the roof top. It has been converted into one large reflector. It is so powerful that it catches the sun rays even during snow-fall. I have also big solar batteries which can store enough solar energy to last for a month. Now come on with me I shall show the preliminary experiment room which is your next question.
How did you know? I was, exactly going to ask you that.
Dev, there are many things, I know but you are not aware, come on. Taking his hand, she led him to the adjacent room. The room seemed to have an entry door but its outer wall was of transparent glass. Inside the room, there was red smoky atmosphere. In its glow he gradually saw ten reclining large benches, well cushioned with red colored foam. On them were lying ten girls nude. Strangely, their vital organs were shining brightly. Not one of them noticed their presence but remained lost in their siesta.
You have noticed unlike me, they are absorbing solar energy very gradually. All their vital organs are being watched by my colleagues in the next room on computers. In case of slightest variation, in any organ of any girl is noticed the doze of energy is decreased. But presently, all of them have attained required level of absorption. The bright shining you are noticing is the visible proof of the success of my experiment. Their organs now are in perfect condition and their functioning level is above normal. The girls may look like others but definitely they are an alien lot, for their perceptual faculties are extraordinary.
But where all this labor leads to? Are they happy or contended in their present lot? As it seems to me, they still love the touch of a man. If their happiness lies in the body of man, then how are they different from others? The only difference could be is that they might have developed more responsiveness and draw more pleasure in physical contact. 
Dev, what is the purpose of human life? Is it not to be happy, to be at peace, with oneself? And it comes only through physical love.
What you call physical love is only physical contentment. And it is momentarily, till it lasts. You might also be aware; this pleasure is nothing but the activation of muscles, successively going through neutral-contraction-orgasms, stages. The culmination of muscular activity cant be our purpose of life. If your experiment could lead to permanent state of ecstatic then definitely yours is a novel way to the fulfillment of joyous state!
I shall have to tell you about my second part of experiment. You have not been to the woods otherwise you would have seen five cottages, one each on the five hills, surrounding us. Each one is sound proof and each has an inhabitant. They have been living in those out-houses for the last ten months. They have not been shut there as prisoners but are living in seclusion of their own free will. One reason of their being there is, each has evolved one sense of perception to the optimum level and they simply cant bear the onslaught of the world without. They are so sensitive to their faculties of touch, smell, taste, hearing and sight that even in air and water, they are sensitive to scent, sounds, vibrations and images and are capable of tracing their sources. For example, the one with the developed sense of touch, can sense everything about you; even your thoughts, the second one, right now knows about your presence here with me and he can sense the exact spot where we are standing, all through the airs we discharge which the wind is taking to his direction; the third one can tell the chemical composition of each object by its mere taste; the fourth one, is hearing us talking from more than two kilometers from here; the fifth is capable to see objects even beyond earths atmosphere.
All are highly developed ones and are ready for the second stage of my experiment.
But what do you propose to do with them, Kamani? he was staring at her. She sensed his thoughts and replied.

----------


## little-self

When I left America, I roamed the world for two years. I had money and charms which I used to contact the men, through a world-wide network of detectives. You know, I found all of them either in mental hospitals or in the care of the psychiatrists. All of them were misfit in their societies and the societies had discarded them, labeling them as lunatics, queers. I brought them here and gave them the freedom to develop their respective faculties.
But you have kept them here for some purpose.
Dev, you are too inquisitive. It was better, had you known everything by experience 
And become your Ginny pig! He cuts in
No, I will never leave you. I like you and wish you would rather develop your faculties in the natural way.
And that natural way, would be to become your lover and acquire the powers, through you, after you have attained them yourself. Isnt not so, my dear?
You are becoming too presumptive, my Dev. There is nothing in your or mine hands, these are the opposite charged particles in our bodies which attract each other. Beauty, body attributes are nothing but the wailing of poets. Anyway, coming to your sarcasm, I have assigned two girls to each of the specialists who possess opposite faculties to their mates. Now, once in a week each group meets and for the last ten months they have been able to acclimatize themselves with each other. But mind, they are not indulging in sex that would come later, when they are ready. They have been exploring and probing each other so far. After two months, in the second phase of the experiment, the girls would meet their opposites (in quality), and pass their bodys voltage to their counterparts, once every month. If they are able to absorb their shock which I hope, they would, and then their duration (of meeting) would be narrowed down and maintained to weekly levels. Imagine their state, they would all have attained by then. Thereafter, they would not need each others contact but would be able to keep the level of their achievement to optimum levels. Always, they would swoon in ecstasy. Their bodies would remain charged in constant state of orgasm.
Dev, would you not like to be in that enviable state for ever? A dream comes true! Complete happiness, one would be complete in ones own self. And he/she would be the complete self.
She was carried too far away in the dream of her completion. She was emitting the charged vibrations, sending irresistible shocks to Dev. He felt their intensity and enveloped her in his strong arms. He melted in her voltage and was extremely charged. Unbearable temperature engulfed him, he felt his body burning, consuming in its heat, but she soothed him with her tempting caresses, cajoling, and endearment and ultimately he subsumed himself in her fires and was extinguished in the fathomless depths of her sensual charges. He lost his mind, his bearing and his self. He was no more Dev, with a lost memory but an identity who was struggling to awaken from her vicious tentacles but was powerfully entangled to regain hearth. He was drowning in his depths and was lost for ever.
She was stroking his hair lovingly and was happy in realms hence unknown. She did not want to come out of her coma state and was feverishly engulfing him again. She did not want to lose contact with him and wanted to remain for ever in joyous embrace of this man.
Poor Dev, a seekerAt last he has found his happiness in the realms he sought. The truth he wanted to know is his happiness, his achievement. A real complete man he has become! She murmured through her compressed lips. Her charged body had again revived its subject and was nailing him down to previous states. The subject though in experimental stages, was going through all the demands of its perpetrator and had become subconsciously the object of her fulfillment.
It seemed eternity, when both realized the state outside. Daylight was filtering through the glass walls. All drapes had been removed during the night. And in the day light they did not need any covers. White flakes of snow were providing divine cover to their nudity. Like nature, they lay in the nude. Even the covers of their thoughts were amiss.
When they came to, they were sorry for the light, it augmented their thirst again and they became willing partners. Full house was aghast at their mating. It was beyond their imagination! The real culmination of sensual balance! They proclaimed it, Equanimity attained by two opposite poles.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Little Self

I'm getting confused on the continuity of this thread. It switches from Indian spiritualism to love stories that in themselves seem unrelated.

Best regards
M.

----------


## little-self

> Dear Little Self
> 
> I'm getting confused on the continuity of this thread. It switches from Indian spiritualism to love stories that in themselves seem unrelated.
> 
> Best regards
> M.


These stories r infarct the beginning part of "Quest In Reality" series(in Philosophy section): These were shifted here , because these cater to the lowers side of humanity! There r three states to wisdom, viz., sloth,passion,wisdom(Tamas-Rajo-Satwic); sloth part was culled from main body &shifted here.regards

----------


## MANICHAEAN

I understand and appreciate your sharing with us.

But why don't you try and write yourself on the subject. My own view is that there is too much cut and paste ( or culling as you call it) on the Forum. And please dont worry about your proficiency in English. That will come.

But we want to hear from you, not a book on the subject.

Best wishes. M.

----------


## Pompey Bum

.....Double.....

----------


## Pompey Bum

> These stories r infarct the beginning part of "Quest In Reality" series(in Philosophy section): These were shifted here , because these cater to the lowers side of humanity! There r three states to wisdom, viz., sloth,passion,wisdom(Tamas-Rajo-Satwic); sloth part was culled from main body &shifted here.regards


Are you familiar, LS, with the famous Chinese classic Journey to the West? The reason I ask is that your hierarchy of sloth, passion, and wisdom reminds me of the three main characters, who are also depicted somewhat hierarchically. For sloth (also lust and physical selfishness) there is Zhu Baijai, the pig demon; for passion (also will and childish ambition/selfishness) there is Sun Wukong, the monkey king; and for wisdom, there is Tripitaka, the Tang monk. There are other members of the party, and they also seem allegorical, but I wonder if those three ultimately represent some kind of shared Sino-Indian doctrine (after all, Journey to the West is the story of wisdom received in India. Do you have a view on this?

----------


## little-self

ls only knows this much that sloth relates to the body, passion to mind & wisdom to Self(-Realization); the former two relate the external, the latter to to inside(spiritual-heart).regards

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Little Self

The crux of the issue I have is that you are jamming up three sections of this forum with cut & paste contributions ( Religious Texts, Philosophical Literature & Short Story Sharing.) This discourages other members from submitting their own original work.

If you want to contribute your own writing / thoughts etc you are most welcome.

I trust you understand what I am trying to get across.

Best wishes
M.

----------


## little-self

Sir all r my original writing & these r from my published books (Thoughts from "Prasanthi Thoughts",Genuine Masters from "In His Lutus Feet" *& "Quest In Reality: is an Internally recognized book), so all original not "cut & paste" as u have so so easily alleged! Regards ls
PS. ls has 25 published works in his name--Rajinder Bibra (8 in English+17 in his mother tongue Pbi) so r relating to a genuine writer not an imposter!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Little Self

My congratulations on you being a successful author in India, and please accept my humble apologies if I have implied otherwise. 

Do you do your own translations from your mother tongue to English?

Best regards
M

----------


## little-self

My works(with copyrights),in both languages, r in their original form,that they r not repeats or translated stale treatises!Readers of the forum r quite enlightened,well read & so far there has been an encouraging response from them! So far 130,000 reads in the forum of all my four threads! Quite encouraging1 I really thank them& i am inspired by their response.regards. discussion on the subject is closed pl!
PS. ls is a creative writer not a poster!

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Dear Little Self

You see, why I ask if you translate yourself, is that your texts themselves are in good English. But when you yourself respond, basic English mistakes are apparent. For example:

1. It is not "r" but "are."
2. It is not "i" but "I"

3. "Is is a creative writer." ??????


Best wishes

M.

----------


## little-self

r u serious man?(read-Are you serious) Further discussion is closed pl!

----------


## little-self

The man called Dev was dumped at Kulu airport by two colleagues of Kamani. When they discovered that their Madam and the man were both in the higher state of sensual fulfillment, they got panicky on account of their ‘questioning’ condition. They had waited for them for days to regain their original states but both did not show any sign of recovery. The two seniors then decided to take the benefit of the situation and separated the man from the firm hold of their sensual liberties, otherwise they would have lost their Madam for ever and they would have to bear the irksome presence of the man. They did not want the interference of outsiders, especially a man, that too, a handsome one. They were all having heavenly times. The five (in the hilltops) were sufficient for the experimental purposes and the addition of this alien would only spoil their peace. He was such an attractive personality that each girl had contacted magnetic effect of his charms and always felt attracted towards him. Moreover, the absolute hold of him, over the girls, was spoiling the affectionate bond amongst them. Rather envious atmosphere was being created which the seniors wanted to avoid at any cost.
So, the man now called Dev, was separated from madam’s delirious surrounding and was brought in high spirits at Bhuntar airport near Kulu by two most beautiful women. He was handed a ticket for Delhi, but being oblivious of his surroundings, the women put the ticket in his the cloth bag hanging on his left shoulder.
Another beautiful woman was watching the scene in the cold shades of the entrance door. She noticed the two women leave in a Gypsy which was being driven by one of them.
The arrival of the plane was late, as usual, so she had two hours at had and their best utility was also in her grasp provided she made the first move as the handsome man seemed oblivious of his surroundings. Was he on high on some drug or a lost memory case? Both seemed illogical. The man was heavenly attractive, big chiseled body, fair complexioned well mannered and of innocent looks. The combinations suggested only high degree of intelligence. She could not pull her eyes away from that handsome face, such large forehead, round big deep eyes, high cheek bones, and shapely nose on two inviting lips! She tried to locate the object of his staring eyes, which remained focused on some object outside the exit door of the departure lounge. The runway was empty, visibility very poor, as white clouds of fog had engulfed the whole landing strip. The mountains, big deodar trees, cascading river Beas, all had merged in the whiteness of the landscape. Perhaps all had conspired to block the entry of the intruder, the man made machine, which made terrible noise and ruined the serenity of silent Gods. Her chain of thoughts led her to countless Gods of the area. There were so many deities (guardian angels) in Kulu valley that each hilltop had etched a place of honour for the local Devta (deity). But none seemed disturbed by the horrendous sounds of the drum beats, their followers created in the ritual dances but the noise of the airplanes did disturb them and in retaliation, they often conspired and blocked the entry of this machine bird. All the Devtas of the valley were readying for oncoming Dussehra festival. Though it was still a month away but the people, the villages, and the surrounding towns were all making feverish arrangements for the approaching festivities. Even the elements did not want to be left behind and were at their pinnacle best, during the month of September which is most bountiful as it fills its coffers with greenish scenery; dazzling colours of flowers, orchards beaming with fruits and trees dancing in wheezy winds, rivers, streams, water spring falls, creating celestial music and the nature is at its dizzy heights. 
In such surroundings, the man appeared lost and the beautiful woman, with shoulder cut hair, was watching him sensually, driven to his magnetic body charms which somehow seemed to blend with the environs though her own body vibrations were emitting odd currents.
Taking forceful steps, she walked to him and sat in the adjoining empty chair. There was none else in the waiting room. Arrival from Delhi-Chandigarh-Kulu had been announced two hours late. Invariably she had to wait, almost daily for the arrival of the aircraft. Not a soul joined her in her long hours of wait. For the last fifteen days, she had been put on this tiresome job of picking her passengers at Bhuntar and take them to Katrain, a beautiful place about ten km. from Kulu on Manali road.

----------

